# Авиация > Современность >  РЭБ

## Кацперский

> Можно выразиться еще и так-"А зачем козе -боян?". Здесь следует ясно представлять те задачи для решения которых и создавался 23-й. Глушилка на борту явно не входила в круг решаемых задач... Или я не прав?


Да не правы Вы. Глушилка нужна в любом случае на современном поле боя, независимо от вида авиации, решаемых задач и т.п. Су-27 и МиГ-29 9-13 получили станции РЭБ. Съёмную и встроенную соответственно. Прежде всего для индивидуальной защиты, хотя могли и прикрывать небольшие группы. Без этого никуда. РЭБ ведь является основным способом маскировки собственных действий и подавления радиотехнических средств противника.

----------


## alexvolf

> Да не правы Вы. Глушилка нужна в любом случае на современном поле боя, независимо от вида авиации, решаемых задач и т.п. Су-27 и МиГ-29 9-13 получили станции РЭБ. Съёмную и встроенную соответственно. Прежде всего для индивидуальной защиты, хотя могли и прикрывать небольшие группы. Без этого никуда. РЭБ ведь является основным способом маскировки собственных действий и подавления радиотехнических средств противника.


Радо,уважаемый
Дело понятное.Бывает так что и пятое колесо для телеги не помеха.Возят же все автомобилисты запаску... :Smile: 
Как говорится,будет приказ все навесим на эроплан что под рукой в том числе и РЭБ. Однако позвольте пинсенеру порассуждать. Думаю Вам хорошо известно какие задачи возлагаются на фронтовой ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ.
Конечно можно и 21-й использовать в качестве ИБ,а результат?И не истребитель и не бомбардир-так "на бесрыбе и рак -рыба".

Я уж на какой-то ветке писал о попытках в дремучем 69-70-году научить курсантов ...училища методам бомбардирования с Л-29.Рассказывать о результатах не буду.Далее прицепили Вам ап-ру РЭБ и чего Вы будете с ней творить в одноместной кабине? Ставить шумовую помеху, и щелкать 
режимными тумблерчиками? Ответ-Однозначно давить наземно-воздушные цели прикрывая своего ведущего.Согласен-РЭБ необходима,примерно как ложка и вилка для еды.Но...

Вот здесь напрашивается главный вопрос- ЗАЧЕМ и ДЛЯ ЧЕГО понадобилось американцам создавать специально для таких целей самолеты РЭБ,если можно было просто навесить контейнеры РЭБ...

----------


## Lans2

> Радо,уважаемый
> Вот здесь напрашивается главный вопрос- ЗАЧЕМ и ДЛЯ ЧЕГО понадобилось американцам создавать специально для таких целей самолеты РЭБ,если можно было просто навесить контейнеры РЭБ...


создавали и создают, однако наравне с этим и индивидуальные средства РЭБ, при чем средств на это не жалеют... почему?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Да не правы Вы. Глушилка нужна в любом случае на современном поле боя, независимо от вида авиации, решаемых задач и т.п. Су-27 и МиГ-29 9-13 получили станции РЭБ. Съёмную и встроенную соответственно. Прежде всего для индивидуальной защиты, хотя могли и прикрывать небольшие группы. Без этого никуда. РЭБ ведь является основным способом маскировки собственных действий и подавления радиотехнических средств противника.


Если он и не прав, то лишь процентов на 15. Вы подумайте зачем в воздушном бою в тактической глубине обороны противника или не дай бог над своей обороной индивидуальные средства РЭБ?! А ведь 23 - это фронтовой истребитель-перехватчик. 
На Су-27 поставили станцию потому, что планировали использовать для сопровождения самолетов дальней и стратегической авиации. А на МиГ-29 потому, что надо было унифицировать комплекс вооружения (уж 29-му то РЭБ точно не нужна была с его дальностью). Потом 23 создавали в конце 60-х там логика другая была.

----------


## Кацперский

> Радо,уважаемый
> Как говорится,будет приказ все навесим на эроплан что под рукой в том числе и РЭБ. Однако позвольте пинсенеру порассуждать. Думаю Вам хорошо известно какие задачи возлагаются на фронтовой ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ.
> Конечно можно и 21-й использовать в качестве ИБ,а результат?И не истребитель и не бомбардир-так "на бесрыбе и рак -рыба".





> Если он и не прав, то лишь процентов на 15. Вы подумайте зачем в воздушном бою в тактической глубине обороны противника или не дай бог над своей обороной индивидуальные средства РЭБ?! А ведь 23 - это фронтовой истребитель-перехватчик. 
> На Су-27 поставили станцию потому, что планировали использовать для сопровождения самолетов дальней и стратегической авиации. А на МиГ-29 потому, что надо было унифицировать комплекс вооружения (уж 29-му то РЭБ точно не нужна была с его дальностью). Потом 23 создавали в конце 60-х там логика другая была.


Мда, ребята. Позвольте с Вами категорически не согласиться!  :Smile:  Неужели никаких выводов из локальных конфликтов не делаем? Половина если не больше успеха в умелом применении средств РЭБ. 

Вы утверждаете, что истребителю РЭБ не нужна? А чем ИА отличается от остальных видов авиации? По ним что не работают ПВО и истребители противника? Совершенно не понимаю.

На Су-27 ставили РЭБ вовсе не потому что им предстояло сопровождать ДА. У ДА был полный набор средств РЭБ и на порядок а то и на несколько мощнее. Думайте.

----------


## alexvolf

> создавали и создают, однако наравне с этим и индивидуальные средства РЭБ, при чем средств на это не жалеют... почему?


Lans2
Вы ставите Правильный,Правомочный и Своевременный вопрос.Дело все
в том,что США воевали,воюют и будут воевать (ментолитед мирового жандарма).А наш как известно "бронепоезд стоит на запасном пути".

Я незря привел здесь отрывок из воспоминаний л.и. Орлова - КБ Микояна
создавала 23-й как известно с определенной целью- сорвать преимущества Ф-16  в случае пожара на ЕТВД.Однако "заказчику" показалось этого мало- после этого началось!... чем закончилось все знают.Как известно скупой платит дважды...

В средине 80-х американцы выдвинули концепцию о тактическом истребителе воздушного боя,которая сводилась к трем основным пунктам -
1)завоевание превосходства в воздухе над полем боя,изоляция сил противника в воздухе и на земле и сопровождение ударных групп.
2)оказание воздушной поддержки своим сухопутным войскам
3) выполнение задач авиации ПВО над своей территорией.
Выполнение указанных пунктов распределялось следующим образом.
Пункт1- выполняют многоцелевые истребители Пункт 2- выполняют истребители-бомбардировщики и штурмовики Пункт 3-выполняют истребители-перехватчики. САМОЛЕТЫ РЭБ выполняют пункты 1 и 2.

Как видете у америкосов все давным давно было разложено по полочкам.У нас до поры и времени також.Но затем все в кучу малу-
ВВС с ПВО,с полным изничтожением фронтовой авиации.Теперь будем лепить самолеты-универсалы,а пилотов по типу "конька-горбунка" или "мастер- золотые руки-кнопку нажал- спина вся мокрая..."

Прошу прошения за оф-топ.
Если  желаете продолжать разговор о РЭБ,то открывайте новую тему...

----------


## Lans2

> Дело все
> в том,что США воевали,воюют и будут воевать (ментолитед мирового жандарма).А наш как известно "бронепоезд стоит на запасном пути".


А Россия? Разве она не воюет последние 30 лет? А раньше не воевала? Пусть и не на прямую...



> Если  желаете продолжать разговор о РЭБ,то открывайте новую тему...


не мешало бы

----------


## Lans2

> А на МиГ-29 потому, что надо было унифицировать комплекс вооружения (уж 29-му то РЭБ точно не нужна была с его дальностью). Потом 23 создавали в конце 60-х там логика другая была.


Простите, а причем тут комплекс вооружения и РЭБ? Можно не сомневаться, если потребность в средствах РЭБ отсутствовала бы разработчик неприменно бы от них избавился, хотя бы ради облегчения конструкции...

Давайте вопрос поставим иначе, в ВБ сходятся истребители имеющие примерно равные возможности БРЛС, УРВВ и прочие равные условия, однако одна сторона имеет средства РЭБ, а другая нет - кто получает преимущества? А если этих "прочих" равных нет?

----------


## Антон

> Давайте вопрос поставим иначе, в ВБ сходятся истребители имеющие примерно равные возможности БРЛС, УРВВ и прочие равные условия, однако одна сторона имеет средства РЭБ, а другая нет - кто получает преимущества? А если этих "прочих" равных нет?


Естественно кто имеется ср-ва РЭБ.Вспомните видео ВБ Су27СМ из Липецка.Станция РЭБ забила весь ИЛС-Су27 невозможно определить дальность до цели и пр. Да и на рекеты РЭБ тже влияет.

----------


## alexvolf

> Простите, а причем тут комплекс вооружения и РЭБ? Можно не сомневаться, если потребность в средствах РЭБ отсутствовала бы разработчик неприменно бы от них избавился, хотя бы ради облегчения конструкции...
> 
> Давайте вопрос поставим иначе, в ВБ сходятся истребители имеющие примерно равные возможности БРЛС, УРВВ и прочие равные условия, однако одна сторона имеет средства РЭБ, а другая нет - кто получает преимущества? А если этих "прочих" равных нет?


 Lans2
Моделировать ситуации можно до бесконечности,а так и не полуить ответа...Уважаемый Кацперский поставил вопрос более реально- типа господа, смотрите фактическое применение систем РЭБ в локальных конфликтах.По своему прав Дядюшка Бо- в начале 60-х вопрос РЭБ так остро не стоял...

Стоит заметить,что в период Корейской войны применение РЭБ авиацией
коалиционных сил носило скорее спонтанный характер.Осовная  работа
ложилась на плечи средств воздушной радиоразведки по перехвату радиоразговоров ИА и пеленгованию местонахождения Сев.Корейских РЛС СОН-2Б,СОН-3 (кругового обзора)  и последующим их уничтожением.
Иными словами в период Корейской войны средства РЭБ не оказали и не показали своих плюсов и минусов.Вьетнам -другое дело.Но и там как известно, в течении трех лет американцы использовали устаревшее оборудование...Только после того,как авиация США начала нести ощутимые потери в начальный период Вьетнамской войны от советских систем ПВО- вопрос РЭБ вышел на первое место.

----------


## alexvolf

> Естественно кто имеется ср-ва РЭБ.Вспомните видео ВБ Су27СМ из Липецка.Станция РЭБ забила весь ИЛС-Су27 невозможно определить дальность до цели и пр. Да и на рекеты РЭБ тже влияет.


Антон
Иными словами,судя по видео помехозащищенность Су-27СМ оказалась ниже плинтуса.Вас не затруднит дать -Сноску на видео..

----------


## Антон

> Антон
> Иными словами,судя по видео помехозащищенность Су-27СМ оказалась ниже плинтуса.Вас не затруднит дать -Сноску на видео..


Да пожалуйста :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/istrebyt.../3/g9-gPXmDXCM

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Мда, ребята. Позвольте с Вами категорически не согласиться!  Неужели никаких выводов из локальных конфликтов не делаем? Половина если не больше успеха в умелом применении средств РЭБ. 
> 
> Вы утверждаете, что истребителю РЭБ не нужна? А чем ИА отличается от остальных видов авиации? По ним что не работают ПВО и истребители противника? Совершенно не понимаю.
> 
> На Су-27 ставили РЭБ вовсе не потому что им предстояло сопровождать ДА. У ДА был полный набор средств РЭБ и на порядок а то и на несколько мощнее. Думайте.


Радо, сосед! Мы же говорим о самолете 60-х годов какие там локальные конфликты были... Мы ведь не о РЭБ здесь речь ведем а о 23. Для него не имело в тот период ничего цеплять из СПС. Тактика иная была. 
Что касается Су-27, то на тот период в ВВС начали поступать Ту-160 и 95Мс на которых вроде чего-то и было но тоже индивидуального "характера" и никак они 27-й бы не спасли.

----------


## Кацперский

Ребятки! Давайте отдельную тему заведём про РЭБ! Я тут не тот момент подобрал что ли... Радо, Голенюв!

----------


## Igor_k

Пока новой ветки нет.Хочу продолжить пример.Пока Саддам воевал с иранцами,Миг-23МФ/МЛ обходились без своей станции.А вот после 91 года срочно началась модернизация -именно по результатам боев.Причем Ремору ставили на правый(или левый -не помню)подфюзеляжеый пилон.При этом вешать можно было только 1 Р-24.Тем не менее на это шли.Кроме того,СПО-10 поменяли на Березу,которую пришлось снимать с Су-22

----------


## Lans2

> По своему прав Дядюшка Бо- в начале 60-х вопрос РЭБ так остро не стоял...


но ведь все сразу не появляется, верно? большое дело опыт




> Вьетнам -другое дело.Но и там как известно, в течении трех лет американцы использовали устаревшее оборудование...Только после того,как авиация США начала нести ощутимые потери в начальный период Вьетнамской войны от советских систем ПВО- вопрос РЭБ вышел на первое место.


Но уже к середине 70-х в ТТЗ на Су-27 был прописан целый комплекс обороны, а не просто СПО+станция РЭБ. А что у амов? У них 4-е "колено" появилось раньше, и на конец 70-х первую половину 80-х им по сути противостояли только 21-е и 23-е. Без РЭБ. Не принципиально или все же....?

----------


## alexvolf

Стоит отметить,что в последние годы тема РЭБ стала очень популярной.Помнится года три назад на этом форуме уже пытались открыть тему с аналогичным названием дело к сожалению дальше обсуждения книги генерала А.Палия не продвинулось...
Сейчас -В сети колосальное количество открытых  материала по истории,применению и дальнейшему развитию различных систем СПС начиная от наземно-возимых комплексов  до миниатюрных глушилок сигнала GPS.Диапазон подачи материала- от полного бреда до академических научных работ.Cудя по тому,что опубликовано -из РЭБ больших секретов никто не делает- многие характеристики, ТТД и т.п. авиац. комплексов  приводятся можно сказать из первых рук т.е. самим производителем.Предлагаю обсудить "что и почему" позволяет авиации почти безнаказанно плющить ПВО-ые заборы...

----------


## alexvolf

> но ведь все сразу не появляется, верно? большое дело опыт
> Но уже к середине 70-х в ТТЗ на Су-27 был прописан целый комплекс обороны, а не просто СПО+станция РЭБ. А что у амов? У них 4-е "колено" появилось раньше, и на конец 70-х первую половину 80-х им по сути противостояли только 21-е и 23-е. Без РЭБ. Не принципиально или все же....?


 Lans2
Согласен.Если сумировать,то выходит,что ТИ становится все дороже и тяжелей -весь ЛА начинает "обростать колючками противодействия" 
все больше и больше.Однако стоит сказать, что по различным оценкам
"заокеанских друзей-жизнь ЛА на поле боя" в условиях современной войны оценивается -часами...

----------


## Кацперский

*U-N-C-L-E-BU:*



> Радо, сосед! Мы же говорим о самолете 60-х годов какие там локальные конфликты были... Мы ведь не о РЭБ здесь речь ведем а о 23. Для него не имело в тот период ничего цеплять из СПС. Тактика иная была. 
>  Что касается Су-27, то на тот период в ВВС начали поступать Ту-160 и 95Мс на которых вроде чего-то и было но тоже индивидуального "характера" и никак они 27-й бы не спасли.


На деле МиГ-23 создавался в 60-е, но основной период его службы пришёлся на 70-е и 80-е годы. ЛА должны постоянно дорабатываться с учётом опыта войн. Изначально, как Вы писали, МиГ-23 был истребителем-перехватчиком, но с модификации МЛ учли возможность ведения полноценного МВБ - увеличилась максимально допустимая перегрузка, арсенал вооружения пополнился ракетой ближнего боя Р-60. Под них в начале 80-х стали дорабатывать практически весь парк фронтовой ИА начиная с устаревших МиГ-21. Тактика постоянно менялась. Широкомасштабное применение средств РЭБ имело место с начала 70-х во Вьетнаме и на Ближнем Востоке. Все локальные конфликты в дальнейшем без РЭБ уже не обходились. Поэтому вгляд, что истребителю средства РЭБ не нужны считаю ошибочным.

Конечно тут стоит вопрос насколько промышленность была способна дать заказчику то, что ему было нужно - изначально станции РЭБ были довольно громоздкими, ненадёжными, вешались на обыкновенные БД, т.е. отнимали место у АСП. По мере ﻿миниатюризации получили компактные станции, которые могли устанавливаться внутри планёра даже небольших машин. Но отставание в области электроники всё же сказывалось на боевых возможностях ЛА - всегда мы были в нескольих шагах позади вероятного.

Что же касается "индивидуального характера". Речь то мы ведём именно о таких средствах. Для групповой защиты существуют специализированные РЭБ-овские ЛА.

----------


## alexvolf

> Конечно тут стоит вопрос насколько промышленность была способна дать заказчику то, что ему было нужно - изначально станции РЭБ были довольно громоздкими, ненадёжными, вешались на обыкновенные БД, т.е. отнимали место у АСП. По мере ﻿миниатюризации получили компактные станции, которые могли устанавливаться внутри планёра даже небольших машин. Но отставание в области электроники всё же сказывалось на боевых возможностях ЛА - всегда мы были в нескольих шагах позади вероятного.
> 
> Что же касается "индивидуального характера". Речь то мы ведём именно о таких средствах. Для групповой защиты существуют специализированные РЭБ-овские ЛА.


Радо
Стоит заметить,что речи не о каком локальном конфликте с вероятным противником  не могло быть.Под гонкой вооружения подразумевалась полномасштабная война с применением ЯО причем при этом рассматривалось если память не изменяет только 3 ТВД.А посему обе стороны не спешили избавится от ламповой составляющей РЭА,которая в меньшей степени подвергалась ЭМИ от взрыва ЯО.ВВС США начали переходить на ПП -технику в начале 72-73гг. достаточно резво,мы еще несколько лет втыкали цокольные или перепаивали стержневые РЛ.
Наверстывать "друзей" по элементной базе начали где-то пять лет спустя...

----------


## alexvolf

> А ЗАС имеет отношение к РЭБ? Что то нас уносит всё дальше от темы..


An-Z
Это я издалека подхожу к теме, дальше будет научный прорыв Зеленограда,но перед этим история П/Я 65-69,разработки-наработки
разные творческие мысли наших до сих пор "неизвестных" конструкторов
этого филигранного дела.
Чтобы опосля не возникло вопроса -"А опять натырили все у америкосов"...

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжаем тему -"шаг вперед- три назад". 
Коротная сводка,что мы имели на вооружении ВВС к началу 70-х годов в качестве самолетов РЭБ для Групповой защиты дальней и фронтовой авиации:

1952-1955гг.
Самолет РЭБ Ту-16СПС. Бортовая станция СПС-1 и СПС-2 групповой защиты. Подавление  наземных РЛС метрового и дециметрового диапазона.Управление СПС-1 и 2 осуществлялось оператором систем подавления  вручную за 3-5 минут по алгоритму-"поиск излучения -настройка передатчика помех  -подавление РЭС".
Самолет РЭБ Ил-28ПП.Бортовая станция СПС-2. Функции оператора станции выполнял штурман. 

1955-1959гг.
Самолет РЭБ Ту-16П-Елка.Постановщик пассивных помех.На борту имелось 7 автоматов АСО-16 и 2 автомата АПП-22.
Самолет РЭБ Ту-16П.Бортовая ламповая автоматическая станция активных помех (САП) групповой защиты "Букет".Была крайне громоздкой и энергоемкой,что потребовало наличие на борту дополнительного генераторного оборудования переменного и постоянного тока.  
Самолет РЭБ Ту-16П. Бортовая лампово-полупроводниковая САП групповой защиты  "Резеда-А" ("Резеда-АК") и индив.защиты " Сирень".Последняя была установлена в хвостовой части фюзеляжа на месте ОУ-ДК-7.  
Самолет РЭБ Ту-16П. Бортовая САП СПС-4 "Модуляция" (сведения о станции отрывистые и противоречивые) совместно с "Резедой" и САП индив.защиты "Сиренью".

1960-1964гг.
Самолет РЭБ Ту-16П. Бортовая САП групповой защиты СПС-5 "Фасоль" и "Сирень".
Самолет РЭБ Ту-22П. Бортовая САП групповой защиты СПС-5"Фасоль",СПС-6"Лось",САП "Сирень". Последняя была установлена в хвостовой части фюзеляжа на месте ОУ-ДК-20С.
Самолет РЭБ Ан-12ПП.Бортовая САП групповой защиты  "Букет-4" (весь набор),СПС-5м" Фасоль",САП "Сирень"

1965-1968гг
Самолет РЭБ Ту-16ПП Бортовая САП групповой защиты  "Букет-4"(весь набор), САП "Сирень".
Самолет РЭБ Ту-22П-1 Бортовая САП групповой защиты СПС 4м"Клюква",СПС-55 из комплекта "Букет-4",СПС -5м"Фасоль".
Самолет РЭБ Як-28ПП Бортовая САП групповой защиты  СПС "Букет-4",СПС 5м. Станции САП в различной комплектации устанавливались в легкосъемном спецконтейнере в бомбовый отсек самолета.   
Самолет РЭБ АН-12ПП Бортовая САП групповой защиты СПС Букет-4,САП "Сирень" 
Самолет РЭБ Ту-22П-2 Бортовая станция групповой защиты СПС-4М,СПС-5М,СПС-77

----------


## alexvolf

"Букет-4м" -Станция предназначена для подавления РЛС ОНЦ в 10 см диапазоне частот. Помеховое воздействие – засветка индикатора помехой кругового обзора ЧМ-ШП сигналом.Ширина полосы прицельных помех 30Мгц; заградительных 150МГц.  Станция может работать в автоматическом или полуавтоматическом режиме. Основными составными частями СПС на борту самолета являются:разведывательный приемник,анализатор,устрой  ство наведения,4 передатчика. Антенна приемника имеет воронкообразную диаграмму направленности,что позволяет вести круговой прием по азимуту.Принятый РЭС поступает на вход приемника который определяет и запоминает несущие частоты облучающих РЛС. Работает по безпоисковому методу. Состоит из 30 одинаковых каналов, которые своими полосами пропускания перекрывают весь рабочий диапазон РЛС см-диапазона. Частота определяется по номеру сработавшего канала.Каждый канал представляет собой супергетеродинный приемник. УПЧ приемника нагружен на АЧД. При приеме радиоимпульса  РЛС ждущий мультивибратор вырабатывает стандартный сигнал, длительностью 10 мкс и А(амп)=50В (ИИ) который является основным для дальнейшего запуска анализатора-сумматора.Анализатор оценивает  каналы приемника  и производит  выбор дальнейшего режима подавления РЛС. Канальные ЗУ анализатора хранят информацию в течении 8 мс.Если анализатор определил,что сработавшие каналы приемника совпадают с частотами "родных" РЛС  происходит блокировка,в противном случае- сигналы от ЗУ подаются  на общий сумматор и на ЗУ групп. 30 каналов станции разбиты на 6 групп по 5 каналам. Это сделано для перекрытия групп по 5 каналам спектрами заградительных помех. Общий сумматор  подсчитывает число сработавших каналов и  определяет необходимое число прицельных и заградительных помех.По сигналу сумматора ЗР и общего сумматора анализатор совмещения спектра выбирает необходимый  режим подавления РЛС.Передатчик собран на лампах обратной волны (ЛОВ).

----------


## PPV

Позволю себе без спросу влезть в самый разгар дискуссии, но только для того, чтобы выложить немного информации из книги про КНИРТИ (выходные данные книги см. ветку "Новые поступления"). Думаю, будет небесполезно.

----------


## PPV

Продолжение - про станцию "Смальта":

----------


## PPV

Продолжение - про станции групповой защиты:

----------


## PPV

Продолжение - про "Смальту" и "Хибины":

----------


## AC

Спасибо огоромное!  :Smile:

----------


## Leonid46

Самолет РЭБ Як-28ПП Бортовая САП групповой защиты СПС "Букет-4",СПС 5м. Станции САП в различной комплектации устанавливались в легкосъемном спецконтейнере в бомбовый отсек самолета.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 На Як-28ПП ещё устанавливалась СПС 141-143 "Сирень". А легкосъёмный спецконтейнер в бомбовом отсеке - сильно сказано! :-)))

----------


## An-Z

> Позволю себе без спросу влезть в самый разгар дискуссии...


Большущее спасибо!

----------


## alexvolf

> Самолет РЭБ Як-28ПП Бортовая САП групповой защиты СПС "Букет-4",СПС 5м. Станции САП в различной комплектации устанавливались в легкосъемном спецконтейнере в бомбовый отсек самолета.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  На Як-28ПП ещё устанавливалась СПС 141-143 "Сирень". А легкосъёмный спецконтейнер в бомбовом отсеке - сильно сказано! :-)))


Leonid46
По задумке конструкторов- спецконтейнер был легкосъемный :Biggrin: ,они-ж не думали,что на аэродромах почти всегда пронизывающий ветер с морозом.А Серень -28-му подарили уже где-то после 72-го...
У меня ж расклад пасъянса пока до 1970г. Хотел далее поведать о целенаправленном развитии всяческих прибамбасов,но уваж.Павел-опередил,за что ему персональное -спасибо.А то я так увлекся,что Зеленограду и другим научным городам мало-бы не показалось... :Biggrin:

----------


## Lans2

> Позволю себе без спросу влезть в самый разгар дискуссии, но только для того, чтобы выложить немного информации из книги про КНИРТИ


Спасибо!
Теперь появилась куча новых вопросов  :Biggrin:

----------


## PPV

Еще 2 скана из книги - в память о А.Н. Денисове - создателе САП "Сорция". По воспоминаниям сотрудников, работавших по теме Су-27, его в шутку называли "черным полковником", поскольку он часто ходил в своей морской форме...

----------


## alexvolf

> Еще 2 скана из книги - в память о А.Н. Денисове - создателе САП "Сорция". По воспоминаниям сотрудников, работавших по теме Су-27, его в шутку называли "черным полковником", поскольку он часто ходил в своей морской форме...


 Добавлю-мышление А.Н.Денисова действительно было неординарным-
создать такой конденсатор переменной емкости человек с рядовым мышлением пожалуй-бы не смог за всю свою жизнь...

----------


## Lans2

Характерный момент, на Западе сейчас прописалась категория так называемых ложных целей, которыми осуществляется "насыщение" ПВО, обеспечивая тем самым преждевременное вскрытие ее и расход ЗУР. Один изпредставителей этого класса - рейтеоновкая MALD. Применения которой (в том числе и в "ударном" варианте) они отрабатывают из грузотсека транспортных самолетов. 
У нас по моему с этим глухо....

----------


## juky-puky

> Характерный момент, на Западе сейчас прописалась категория так называемых ложных целей, которыми осуществляется "насыщение" ПВО, обеспечивая тем самым преждевременное вскрытие ее и расход ЗУР.


- Только не "сейчас прописалась", а немножко раньше, почти 40 лет назад: израильские ВВС применили ложные цели и в 1973-м году в Войне Судного дня, и в 1982-м, во время уничтожения сирийской ПВО в долине Бекаа.

----------


## alexvolf

> Характерный момент, на Западе сейчас прописалась категория так называемых ложных целей, которыми осуществляется "насыщение" ПВО, обеспечивая тем самым преждевременное вскрытие ее и расход ЗУР. У нас по моему с этим глухо....


Lans2
 " Нам чужой земли не надо,а своей и пядь не отдадим..."
Да момент характерный для запада,который во все века стремился переиначить мир-проявляя присущую ему агрессию.Впадать с политику не буду,но это основная черта капитализма.
Все эти беспилотники существенная головная боль для ПВО-
пойди пойми что летит толи КР с ЯГЧ толи MALD...Однако учитывая,что
данный вопрос давно стоит на повестке дня - решения кой-какие по этой теме думаю принимаются...

----------


## Lans2

> Однако учитывая,что
> данный вопрос давно стоит на повестке дня - решения кой-какие по этой теме думаю принимаются...


хочется верить, однако, как уже заметили ранее, вопрос уже очень давно стоит на повестке дня...
традиционная закрытость часто-густо идет только во вред (особенно в наш информационный век), создавая видимость нашей "зашоренности" и отсталости, ИМХО...

----------


## alexvolf

> хочется верить, однако, как уже заметили ранее, вопрос уже очень давно стоит на повестке дня...
> традиционная закрытость часто-густо идет только во вред (особенно в наш информационный век), создавая видимость нашей "зашоренности" и отсталости, ИМХО...



 О какой "зашоренности и отсталости" может идти речь? Есть вещи о которых "ТАСС не уполномочен сообщать!".
Что тольку например в том,что америкосы опубликовали в свое время инфо о YAL-1  Боинг 747-400 с йодисто-кислородным лазером на борту названное в свою очередь "конформным окном"? Возможно удивили цивильных обывателей но не наших военспецов которые к примеру в начале 80-х годов испытывали подобные боевые установки на БТТ-технике...

----------


## Lans2

> Возможно удивили цивильных обывателей но не наших военспецов которые к примеру в начале 80-х годов испытывали подобные боевые установки на БТТ-технике...


alexvolf давайте не будем устраивать холивар? 
тем более что между этими установками есть одна принципиальная разница, знаете какая?

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf давайте не будем устраивать холивар? 
> тем более что между этими установками есть одна принципиальная разница, знаете какая?


Lans2
Холивар"-говорите? Однозначно,а как без него вести разговор в "мировой поутине"...Правда к РЭБ это не имеет абсолютно никакого отношения.
PS. Думаю тема потихоньку себя исчерпала. Пропал Кацперский,замолк Дядюшка Бу...

----------


## Lans2

> Холивар"-говорите? Однозначно,а как без него вести разговор в "мировой поутине"...Правда к РЭБ это не имеет абсолютно никакого отношения.
> PS. Думаю тема потихоньку себя исчерпала. Пропал Кацперский,замолк Дядюшка Бу...


Верите, можно. "Ура-патриотизм" это для площадей и митингов, мы же говорим о конкретных вещах, так что давайте обойдемся без него. Конкретно о РЭБ, тема надеюсь не умерла, не все делается сразу. "Белых пятен" еще хоть отбавляй.

----------


## alexvolf

> Верите, можно. "Ура-патриотизм" это для площадей и митингов, мы же говорим о конкретных вещах, так что давайте обойдемся без него. Конкретно о РЭБ, тема надеюсь не умерла, не все делается сразу. "Белых пятен" еще хоть отбавляй.


Lans2
Понятно,что такая тема,как  РЭБ скоро не умрет.Однако разговор о ее "белых пятнах" лучше не продолжать т.к. форма ответа "ДА-НЕТ"
думаю будет никому неинтересна.Тем более, что не один РТ-шник так и не принял участие в обсуждении темы...

----------


## juky-puky

- Одно из перспективных направлений, развиваемых в последние годы, это буксируемые ловушки:
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/a.../an-ale-50.htm
http://www.scribd.com/doc/43461369/T...-System-ALE-50

----------


## alexvolf

> - Одно из перспективных направлений, развиваемых в последние годы, это буксируемые ловушки:


Юки

Экзотические буксируемые "мармышки" у нас это прошедший этап.Уж не знаю у кого лет 30 назад созрела эта мысль в голове,но тогда считалось,что в некоторых случаях не удается обмануть ИК ГСН  (из-за разной спектральной составляющей) только отстрелом "бенгальских огней"-появились буксируемые ИК ОЭП Блесна и Блеск.Однако насколько мне известно просуществовали недолго- вместо них были разработаны мощная пиротехника ИК излучения серии ППИ,а затем и станция ОЭП "Сухогруз"...
Кстати стоит сказать,что патент на "мармышек" у нас зарегистрирован давно- чтоб американцы не считали себя новаторами-изобретателями :Biggrin:

----------


## Lans2

> Экзотические буксируемые "мармышки" у нас это прошедший этап.
> Уж не знаю у кого лет 30 назад созрела эта мысль в голове,но тогда считалось,что в некоторых случаях не удается обмануть ИК ГСН  (из-за разной спектральной составляющей) только отстрелом "бенгальских огней"-появились буксируемые ИК ОЭП Блесна и Блеск.Однако насколько мне известно просуществовали недолго- вместо них были разработаны мощная пиротехника ИК излучения серии ППИ,а затем и станция ОЭП "Сухогруз"...


alexvolf я не знаю откуда у вас такие "интересные" данные, но:
1. Блесна и Блеск это РЛ буксируемые ловушки
2. Про какой пройденный этап вы говорите, если эти ловушки сейчас вводятся в систему РЭБ современных истр-й и ориентированы против УРВВ с АРЛГСН
3. Вот как раз сухогруз и ППИ это пройденный этап, учитывая нынешний уровень развития ИК ГСН

----------


## alexvolf

> 2. Про какой пройденный этап вы говорите, если эти ловушки сейчас вводятся в систему РЭБ современных истр-й и ориентированы против УРВВ с АРЛГСН


 Lans2
Вопрос №2 сильно заинтересовал- делитесь своей инфо-какие такие
истребители являются буксировщиками приманок УРВВ ?

----------


## Lans2

например EF2000, Грипен

----------


## Lans2

вот еще, смотрите

----------


## alexvolf

> например EF2000, Грипен


А причем здесь евроистребитель? Я говорю о наших отечественных буксируемых приманках оптического диапазона- возможно с названиями  приманок чего-то я напутал, но однозначно известно, что в году 84-85-м два экипажа Ан-24 таскали у себя на тросе-кабеле мощные импульсные лампехи...

----------


## alexvolf

И лампехи как помнится были -

Цезиевые лампы обладают очень важной в практическом отношении модуляционной характеристикой.Цезиевая лампа обладает весьма ценным качеством: позволяет осуществлять высокую глубину модуляции тока.Газоразрядная цезиевая лампа представляет собою классическую лампу для получения инфракрасного излучения.Применяются также калиевые, рубидиевые и цезиевые лампы.

Зависимость оптической плотности пламени, содержащего Rb или Cs, от силы тока цезиевой лампы. Так, натриевая лампа дает также излучение калия, а в спектре цезиевой лампы находят линии рубидия.Стекло С50 - 1 устойчиво к воздействию паров цезия и применяется для спектральных цезиевых ламп и других приборов. Свойства этого стекла аналогичны свойствам обычных стекол, оно хорошо обрабатывается, поддается выдуванию, вытягиванию и прессовке.Цезиевая лампа ( а и спектр ее излучения ( б. Из источников излучения с тлеющим разрядом для инфракрасной техники наибольший интерес может представить цезиевая лампа. В цезиевой лампе разряд происходит между двумя оксидированными вольфрамовыми электродами в атмосфере паров цезия и аргона.
Большую глубину модуляции, достигающую на частоте 100 гц 90 % и на частоте 10 кгц 60 - 70 %, позволяют получить цезиевые лампы, у которых максимум излучения соответствует длине волны 0 86 - 0 89 мк.Для работы в ближайшей инфракрасной области спектра иногда применяют цсзисвые резонансные лампы. Спектр цезиевой лампы представлен на рис. 200 я. При давлении 200 мм рт. ст. лампа обладает наибольшим резонансным излучением. Стоваттная цезиевая лампа в области максимума ее излучения отдает мощность, эквивалентную мощности лампы накаливания 700 вт.Цезиевая лампа ( а и спектр ее излучения ( б. Из источников излучения с тлеющим разрядом для инфракрасной техники наибольший интерес может представить цезиевая лампа. В цезиевой лампе разряд происходит между двумя оксидированными вольфрамовыми электродами в атмосфере паров цезия и аргона.

Скорость потребления водорода измерялась манометрически. Из света цезиевой лампы при помощи фильтров были выделены линии 852 и 894 лр.Впервые такой способ создания плазмы был реализован в 1930 Моллером и Бокнером, наблюдавшими появление ионов при облучении паров цезия излучением резонансной цезиевой лампы.Циркониевая лампа мощностью 500 вт. Это позволяет использовать лампу в аппаратуре связи на инфракрасных лучах в качестве модулированного источника инфракрасного излучения. Цезиевые лампы выпускают мощностью 50, 100 и 500 вт.Для работы в ближайшей инфракрасной области спектра иногда применяют цсзисвые резонансные лампы. Спектр цезиевой лампы представлен на рис. 200 я. При давлении 200 мм рт. ст. лампа обладает наибольшим резонансным излучением. Стоваттная цезиевая лампа в области максимума ее излучения отдает мощность, эквивалентную мощности лампы накаливания 700 вт.


Большая техническая энциклопедия.Техническая энциклопедия Технический словарь Том II
          © 2008 - 2011 Technic .Словарь online.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> 
> Экзотические буксируемые "мармышки" у нас это прошедший этап.Уж не знаю у кого лет 30 назад созрела эта мысль в голове,но тогда считалось,что в некоторых случаях не удается обмануть ИК ГСН  (из-за разной спектральной составляющей) только отстрелом "бенгальских огней" - появились буксируемые ИК ОЭП Блесна и Блеск. Однако насколько мне известно просуществовали недолго - вместо них были разработаны мощная пиротехника ИК излучения серии ППИ, а затем и станция ОЭП "Сухогруз"...
> Кстати стоит сказать,что патент на "мармышек" у нас зарегистрирован давно - чтоб американцы не считали себя новаторами-изобретателями


- Причём здесь "ИК-излучение"??  Здесь речь идёт о противо_радиолокационных_ ловушках.  Маненько другой диапазон.  :Wink: 

А "мормышками", о которых Вы рассказали, американцы даже и не занимались...

----------


## juky-puky

> И лампехи как помнится были -
> 
> Цезиевые лампы обладают очень важной в практическом отношении модуляционной характеристикой.Цезиевая лампа обладает весьма ценным качеством: позволяет осуществлять высокую глубину модуляции тока...


- Проблема в том, что современные тепловизионные (IIR - imaging infra-red) координаторы ГСН УРВВ не подвержены помехам, уводившим с траектории прежние обычные УРВВ с растровыми ИК-координаторами.  Т.е. даже широко рекламируемая сейчас в России система защиты типа "Президент-С" против новых ракет неэффективна.

На Западе для защиты больших самолётов используется система, состоящая из радара миллиметрового диапазона + мощного лазера. Радар определяет наличие вражеских ЗУР или УРВВ и их координаты, а мощный лазерный луч, направленный на вражескую ракету и отслеживающий её на траектории, выводит из строя электронно-оптический координатор любого типа...

----------


## alexvolf

> - Проблема в том, что современные тепловизионные (IIR - imaging infra-red) координаторы ГСН УРВВ не подвержены помехам, уводившим с траектории прежние обычные УРВВ с растровыми ИК-координаторами.  Т.е. даже широко рекламируемая сейчас в России система защиты типа "Президент-С" против новых ракет неэффективна.


Уважаемый Юки
Вот с этого момента (выделено) если не затруднит давайте подробно-
чего там буржуи напридумывали,что ТВ УРВВ не подвержены помехам.
Как известно, что для первых,то и для вторых целью служат тела,температура которых отличается от абсолютного нуля... :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

> - Только не "сейчас прописалась", а немножко раньше, почти 40 лет назад: израильские ВВС применили ложные цели и в 1973-м году в Войне Судного дня, и в 1982-м, во время уничтожения сирийской ПВО в долине Бекаа.


Ну,не знаю,в 1982 году -без вопросов(хотя,тоже хотелось бы почитать побольше),а вот применение в 1973 году -как-то сумнительно.Что интересно в ПВО Саддамыча в 1991 году о существовании таких игрушек даже не догадывались

----------


## Lans2

> что в году 84-85-м два экипажа Ан-24 таскали у себя на тросе-кабеле мощные импульсные лампехи...


никогда не слышал, так что давайте поподробней  :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

> Вот с этого момента (выделено) если не затруднит давайте подробно-
> чего там буржуи напридумывали,что ТВ УРВВ не подвержены помехам.


я не юки но попробую ответить за него
современные *матричные* ИК-ГСН (IIR) являются не тепловыми, а *тепловизионными*. Разницу понимаете? такая ГСН видит не "пятно" цели, а строит ее образ. Что в совокупности с соответствующими алгоритмами распознавания позволяет эффективно отстраиваться от помех и наводить ракету на наиболее уязвимые элементы цели. Такую ГСН имеют все УРВВ последнего поколения.

----------


## alexvolf

> я не юки но попробую ответить за него
> современные *матричные* ИК-ГСН (IIR) являются не тепловыми, а *тепловизионными*. Разницу понимаете? такая ГСН видит не "пятно" цели, а строит ее образ. Что в совокупности с соответствующими алгоритмами распознавания позволяет эффективно отстраиваться от помех и наводить ракету на наиболее уязвимые элементы цели. Такую ГСН имеют все УРВВ последнего поколения.


Lans2

Ваша ПОЯСНИТЕЛЬНАЯ ЗАПИСКА вполне годится для Википедии но не для меня...
Клею  НАГЛЯДНОЕ ПОСОБИЕ и надеюсь на более подробное освещение алгоритма распознавания по следующему принципу "...ГСН видит не пятно цели,а строит ее образ" ...

----------


## Lans2

> Ваша ПОЯСНИТЕЛЬНАЯ ЗАПИСКА вполне годится для Википедии но не для меня...
> Клею  НАГЛЯДНОЕ ПОСОБИЕ и надеюсь на более подробное освещение алгоритма распознавания по следующему принципу "...ГСН видит не пятно цели,а строит ее образ" ...


приношу извинение, что для такого серьезного специалиста не могу присовокупить столько информативный график...

_- применение практически на всех ракетах малой/средней дальности нового поколения ИГС с матричными (с количеством элементов 128 &#215; 128 и 320 &#215; 240) ФПУ и цифровой обработкой сигнала, обеспечивающих распознавание образа целей и их идентификацию, с большими (до +/-90°) углами отклонения координаторов. Развитие методов идентификации целей по заданным признакам позволит в перспективе решить актуальную для западных стран задачу снижения риска поражения самолетов союзников. Общая картина по основным характеристикам ИГС перспективных ракет представлена табл. 4.1;...._

"Состояние и перспективы развития оружия класса "воздух-воздух" для самолетов 5-го поколения". ФГУП ГосНИАС

ЗЫ: странно, что "специалист" вообще не знает о том, что уже лет 7-8 является фактом...

----------


## alexvolf

> приношу извинение, что для такого серьезного специалиста не могу присовокупить столько информативный график...
> 
> [I]- применение практически на всех ракетах малой/средней дальности нового поколения ИГС с матричными (с количеством элементов 128 &#215; 128 и 320 &#215; 240) ФПУ и цифровой обработкой сигнала, ЗЫ: странно, что "специалист" вообще не знает о том, что уже лет 7-8 является фактом...


Lans2

Извинения принимаются... :Biggrin: 
Теперь в продолжение о некоторых знаниях-незнаниях.Вы о каких матрицах ведете речь? ГУП НПО Орион или ЗАО "Матричные технологии"? Матрица-матрице большая рознь-как транзисторы или диоды.Одни 128х128 пикселей,а другие к примеру QWIP фирмы Raytheon имеют формат 640х512 (т.н. 3-е поколение)...

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от juky-puky 
> - Проблема в том, что современные тепловизионные (IIR - imaging infra-red) координаторы ГСН УРВВ не подвержены помехам, уводившим с траектории прежние обычные УРВВ с растровыми ИК-координаторами. Т.е. даже широко рекламируемая сейчас в России система защиты типа "Президент-С" против новых ракет неэффективна.
> 
> Уважаемый Юки
> Вот с этого момента (выделено) если не затруднит давайте подробно-
> чего там буржуи напридумывали,что ТВ УРВВ не подвержены помехам.
> Как известно, что для первых,то и для вторых целью служат тела, температура которых отличается от абсолютного нуля...


- Разным является принцип работы координаторов обычных и координаторов тепловизионных, - в первых вращается оптическая система с полупрозрачным зеркалом на карданном подвесе с концентрическими кольцами светлых и тёмных квадратиков на нём, их количество в каждом кольце различно и пропорционально этому рассчитывается отклонение точки (пятна) излучающего двигателя на фотоприёмнике от оси координатора, координатор разворачивается так, чтобы цель совпала с его оптической осью,  соответственно ракета постоянно доворачивает на цель таким образом, чтобы ось координатора совпадала с вектором путевой скорости ракеты и т.о. осуществляется наведение ракеты.
Здесь подробнее:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...93%D0%A1%D0%9D

В тепловизионном координаторе картинка как в обычном телевизоре, там уже микропроцессор её анализирует и направляет ракету на самом последнем этапе на наиболее уязвимую часть самолёта, - центр фюзеляжа, район кабины.

В координаторе первого типа при создании помех мощная лампа и модулирующая система вводят искажения с его счётное устройство и головка определяет цель не где она находится, а где-то в стороне и ракета туда уходит, отворачивая т.о. от цели, на которой стоит это помеховое устройство.
А в тепловизионной головке совершенно другой принцип навдения, поэтому мигания лампы помех, искажающих модуляцию от растра в ГСН старого типа, тепловизионной головке "по фигу":

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну, не знаю, в 1982 году - без вопросов(хотя,тоже хотелось бы почитать побольше), а вот применение в 1973 году - как-то сумнительно.


- Задайте вопрос Олегу Грановскому или Максиму Терлецкому.



> Что интересно в ПВО Саддамыча в 1991 году о существовании таких игрушек даже не догадывались


- Это просто неправда. О существовании беспилотных мишеней в 1991 году знали уже дети малые...

----------


## alexvolf

> - Задайте вопрос Олегу Грановскому или Максиму Терлецкому.


Юки
Что-то много на ваших сайтах сносок на Грановского.Примерно как у нас на Жирохова. :Smile: Вам это не кажется странным?

----------


## alexvolf

> - Разным является принцип работы координаторов обычных и координаторов тепловизионных, - в первых вращается оптическая система с полупрозрачным зеркалом на карданном подвесе с концентрическими кольцами светлых и тёмных квадратиков....


 Юки
Как первом,так и во втором случае  -не обходиться без сканирующей  оптико-механической системы.И там и там зеркальца вращаются правда квадратики заменяны на кругляшки + гироскоп и всякие к нему поправочные примочки-достаточно миниатюрные.Сканирование необходимо для розложения (развертки)изображения.С электронным считыванием пока работают многоэлементные матрицы Fokal Plane Arrey
наземных средств Д/H видения имеющие небольшую дальность.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> Что-то много на ваших сайтах сносок на Грановского.Примерно как у нас на Жирохова.  Вам это не кажется странным?


- Не кажется.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> Как первом,так и во втором случае  -не обходиться без сканирующей  оптико-механической системы.И там и там зеркальца вращаются правда квадратики заменяны на кругляшки + гироскоп и всякие к нему поправочные примочки-достаточно миниатюрные. Сканирование необходимо для розложения (развертки)изображения. С электронным считыванием пока работают многоэлементные матрицы Fokal Plane Arrey
> наземных средств Д/H видения имеющие небольшую дальность.


- В тепловизионных - ничего не вращается. И ничего общего там нет с растровыми координаторами.

----------


## Chizh

> Юки
> 
> Экзотические буксируемые "мармышки" у нас это прошедший этап.Уж не знаю у кого лет 30 назад созрела эта мысль в голове,но тогда считалось,что в некоторых случаях не удается обмануть ИК ГСН  (из-за разной спектральной составляющей) только отстрелом "бенгальских огней"-появились буксируемые ИК ОЭП Блесна и Блеск.


Прошедший этап говорите? :)
Назовите хоть один серийный ЛА, у которого был этот "прошедший этап".

P.S.
Буксируемые ловушки рассчитаны в первую очередь против радарных ракет, а не ИК.

Я думаю что мы еще увидим отечественные буксируемые ловушки, возможно в комплексе "Президент-С", который показывали на крайнем МАКСе.

Хотя выглядело это не очень презентабельно. Макет ловушки выглядел "колхозно", как будто на коленке сделан. Но тема ИМХО перспективная.

----------


## Lans2

> Извинения принимаются...


нет  не принимаются, потому как требуя ответа от других, вопросы к вам вы как предпочитаете не замечать...



> Теперь в продолжение о некоторых знаниях-незнаниях.


я очень рад что вы умете пользоваться интернетом, вот только "съезжать" не надо...

----------


## Igor_k

- Это просто неправда. [/QUOTE]

Т.е.,по-Вашему,я вру,Михаил Исакович?

----------


## Igor_k

> Прошедший этап говорите? :)
> Назовите хоть один серийный ЛА, у которого был этот "прошедший этап".
> Буксируемые ловушки рассчитаны в первую очередь против радарных ракет, а не ИК.


А Блесна?По-моему,ее рекламировали,как готовое изделие

----------


## alexvolf

> нет  не принимаются, потому как требуя ответа от других, вопросы к вам вы как предпочитаете не замечать...
> 
> я очень рад что вы умете пользоваться интернетом, вот только "съезжать" не надо...


Lans2
Мне не нравится некая скрытая агрессивность с вашей стороны.Ведите себя более тактично,иначе дальнейший разговор с вами не будет иметь продолжения...

----------


## alexvolf

> Прошедший этап говорите? :)
> Назовите хоть один серийный ЛА, у которого был этот "прошедший этап".
> 
> P.S.
> Буксируемые ловушки рассчитаны в первую очередь против радарных ракет, а не ИК.
> 
> Я думаю что мы еще увидим отечественные буксируемые ловушки, возможно в комплексе "Президент-С", который показывали на крайнем МАКСе.
> 
> Хотя выглядело это не очень презентабельно. Макет ловушки выглядел "колхозно", как будто на коленке сделан. Но тема ИМХО перспективная.


Chizh
Говоря о прошедшем этапе я имел ввиду,что разработка и испытание буксируемых приманок у нас была начата намного раньше чем в США.

----------


## juky-puky

> Chizh
> Говоря о прошедшем этапе я имел ввиду,что разработка и испытание буксируемых приманок у нас была начата намного раньше чем в США.


- Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку на советские серийные буксируемые РЛ-ловушки?

----------


## juky-puky

> Т.е., по-Вашему, я вру, Михаил Исакович?


- При чём здесь лично ВЫ??  
Врёт как сивый мерин тот источник, который Вы имели несчастье принять за основу. 
Дело в том, что сотни советских специалистов, находившихся в те весёлые годы в Ираке, великолепно знали о существовании беспилотных мишеней в ВВС США. Естественно, что закончившие советские не только лётные школы, но и военные академии иракские офицеры знали то же самое (не говоря уже о том, что они просто обязаны были изучать день и ночь опыт братской Сирии, которую так катастрофически трахнули за 9 лет до этого - и во многом благодаря как раз беспилотным мишеням-имитаторам).

Кто утверждает, что ни те, ни другие об этом понятия не имели - искренне (или неискренне) заблуждается и вводит в заблуждение других, - в частности, Вас...

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## juky-puky

> ВОЛКОВ Виктор Генрихович, кандидат технических наук, доцент
> 
>  ТЕПЛОВИЗИОННЫЕ ПРИБОРЫ СРЕДНЕЙ ДАЛЬНОСТИ ДЕЙСТВИЯ 
> 
>  Тепловизионные (ТПВ) приборы широко используются в специальной  технике для наблюдения, прицеливания, вождения транспортных средств ночью и при ограниченных условиях видимости (дымка, туман, дождь, снегопад, пыль, дым, наличие световых помех и пр.)  Условно ТПВ-приборы в зависимости от их дальности действия можно разбить на три группы:
> ..................................................


- Странно, что Вы статью до конца не просмотрели:
http://ess.ru/publications/4_2005/volkov/volkov.htm
Это примерно так же, как если бы в статье, описывающей историю авиации, Вы привели бы цитату, ограничивающуюся "Фарманами" и "Ньюпорами".  :Smile: 
Несерьёзно, батенька!

Читаем дальше:
"В настоящее время пока еще доминирующую роль играют ТПВ-приборы II поколения на базе обычных линеек ФПУ или SPRITE-детекторов. Однако за последние годы все большую роль играют *ТПВ-приборы III поколения, не требующие блоков развертки. В двухкоординатных фокально-плоскостных матрицах (ФПМ) детекторов их ФПУ-считывание осуществляется с использованием интегральных микросхем и схем временнoй задержки.*"

Дальнейшие поколения тепловизионных прицелов уже обходятся без вращающихся частей:
http://ess.ru/publications/2_2004/tarasov/tarasov.htm

http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...ica/mica.shtml
Биспектральная тепловизионная головка самонаведения (ТГСН) УР MICA-IR, работающая в диапазоне 3-5 и 8-12мкм, разработана фирмой "Sagem Defense Segurite". *ТГСН содержит матрицу чувствительных элементов, установленную в фокальной плоскости, электронный блок цифровой обработки сигналов*, встроенную криогенную систему охлаждения матрицы замкнутого типа. Система охлаждения ТГСН обеспечивает автономное функционирование приемника в течении 10 часов. Высокая разрешающая способность и комплексные алгоритмы позволяют ТГСН эффективно сопровождать цели на больших дистанциях и отсеивать тепловые ловушки. ТГСН обладает способностью захвата цели на траектории после запуска ракеты, сопрягается с инерциальной системой управления и линией передачи данных, что позволяет получить большие дальности пусков и обеспечивает возможность применения при пеленгах, превосходящих углы прокачки координатора. ТГСН построена на цифровой элементной базе, что позволяет перепрограммировать алгоритмы работы. Сопряжение с бортом самолета по стандарту MIL-STD-1553.

http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...t/iris-t.shtml
Основными элементами системы наведения ракеты IRIS-T являются всеракурсная тепловизионная головка самонаведения (ТГСН) TELL (разработана фирмой "Diehl BGT Defence") и инерциальная система управления ( разработана итальянской фирмой "Litton") . ТГСН TELL (рабочий диапазон 3-5мкм) оснащается неподвижной матрицей ИК-детекторов из антимонида индия размером 128х128 элементов, расположенной в фокальной плоскости оптической системы. Подвижный элемент оптической системы ТГСН размещается в двухосевом карданном подвесе (см. фото) и обеспечивает углы прокачки до ±90° при угловой скорости линии визирования цели до 60°/с. По утверждению разработчиков такая конструкция головки самонаведения и наличие цифровой системы обработки данных обеспечивают высокую помехозащищённость и надежный захват цели на автосопровождение в условиях интенсивного маневрирования. Максимальная дальность захвата цели типа истребитель в свободном пространстве оценивается в 20км. По мере сближения ракеты с целью система обработки данных строит ее изображение (см. фото) и сравнивает с образами типовых целей (8 ракурсов для каждой цели), заложенными в память процессора. Алгоритм работы ТГСН позволяет нацеливать ракету на наиболее уязвимые участки цели.

http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...9x/aim9x.shtml
всеракурсная тепловизионная ГСН с расположенной в фокальной плоскости оптической системы матрицей ИК-детекторов размером 128 х 128 элементов.
Инфракрасная головка самонаведения имеет углы прокачки координатора ±90°, дальность захвата цели - 14... 18,5км в свободном пространстве и 7,4км на фоне земли. Захват цели в подвеске под носителем может осуществляться по целеуказанию от БРЛС или НСЦ, а также прямым прицеливанием или возможным поиском ИГС в телесном угле ±40...45°. Захват цели на траектории (LOAL - "Lock-On After Launch") обеспечивается при целеуказании от инерциальной системы. В этом режиме инерциальная навигационная система управляет ракетой по прогнозируемому положению цели и осуществляет целеуказание ГСН до момента захвата и перехода на самонаведение. ГСН обеспечивает распознавание образов целей и их идентификацию по заданным признакам. Захват цели на траектории используется: в дальнем воздушном бою за пределами дальности захвата ГСН, при размещении ракеты внутри фюзеляжа (F-22), а также в условиях работы самолета-носителя в объединенной информационной сети. В последнем случае УР AIM-9X может использовать данные дистанционного целеуказания, передаваемые на самолет-носитель по линии связи с других истребителей группы и разведывательных самолетов, т.е. действовать в соответствии с развивающейся концепцией централизованно-сетевой технологии обеспечения боевых действий NCW ("Network-centric Warfare"). При этом возможен, например, пуск ракеты в заднюю полусферу самолета-носителя ("через плечо").

http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...m/asraam.shtml
Система наведения ракеты ASRAAM — комбинированная, содержит инерциальную систему и тепловизионную ГСН (ТГСН), разработанную фирмой "Hughes" (в настоящее время "Raytheon"), аналогичную американской AIM-9X. Всеракурсная ТГСН (рабочий диапазон 0.5-5.4мкм) оснащается матрицей ИК-детекторов размером 128 х 128 элементов, расположенной в фокальной плоскости оптической системы и цифровым процессором. Координатор ТГСН размещается в двухосевом карданном подвесе, что обеспечивает углы прокачки до ±90°. Система обработки сигналов гарантирует высокую степень защищенности от организованных и естественных помех, в том числе на фоне подстилающей поверхности. ТГСН отстраивается от помехи и по мере сближения с целью строит ее изображение и селектирует элементы, что позволяет нацеливать ракету на наиболее уязвимые узлы. При наведении ракеты на цель используются модифицированные методы пропорциональной навигации. Программное обеспечение системы выполнено на языке высокого уровня ADA (US DoD standard), что позволяет сравнительно легко перепрограммировать алгоритмы слежения и перехвата. Дальность захвата цели типа F-15 (на нефорсажном режиме) в свободном пространстве в передней полусфере оценивается в 14...18 км.

----------


## Кацперский

> Без "как-нибудь...".Это-ПРИКАЗ!


Приказ есть приказ - исполняется в обязательном порядке! Глотну пивка и буду разбираться в написанном вами без меня. Я тут на работе застрял, но исправлюсь  :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> - Странно, что Вы статью до конца не просмотрели:
> http://ess.ru/publications/4_2005/volkov/volkov.htm
> Это примерно так же, как если бы в статье, описывающей историю авиации, Вы привели бы цитату, ограничивающуюся "Фарманами" и "Ньюпорами". 
> Несерьёзно, батенька!
> 
> Читаем дальше:
> "В настоящее время пока еще доминирующую роль играют ТПВ-приборы II поколения на базе обычных линеек ФПУ или SPRITE-детекторов. Однако за последние годы все большую роль играют *ТПВ-приборы III поколения, не требующие блоков развертки. В двухкоординатных фокально-плоскостных матрицах (ФПМ) детекторов их ФПУ-считывание осуществляется с использованием интегральных микросхем и схем временнoй задержки.*"


Юки
Постом выше я указал какие матрицы работают с электронным сканированием.
Боюсь,УРВВ (на которые Вы даете сноски) не имеют в ТВ ГСН подобных матриц,в том числе  и ваш хайфовский Шафрир или  Питон (FPA 320х240 пикселей??).А посему оставляю ваш пост пока без ответа- веду  поиски контаргумента...

----------


## alexvolf

> Приказ есть приказ - исполняется в обязательном порядке! Глотну пивка и буду разбираться в написанном вами без меня. Я тут на работе застрял, но исправлюсь


Радек,рад приветствовать!
Хорошо хоть "застрял",а то я уж думал "сбит" в неравном бою ...

----------


## alexvolf

Юки
Чтобы Вам не было скучно - развесил небольшую картинную галерею.
Думаю так,что особое внимание будет приковано к картине неизвестного художника- абстракциониста под названием FPA-optical paths ...

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> Постом выше я указал какие матрицы работают с электронным сканированием.
> Боюсь, УРВВ (на которые Вы даете сноски) не имеют в ТВ ГСН подобных матриц...


- Такое неверие в научно-технический прогресс?!  :Smile: 



> ... в том числе  и ваш хайфовский Шафрир или  Питон (FPA 320х240 пикселей??).


- Ветераны ВВС не должны путать Питон-5 с Шафриром...  :Wink: 






> А посему оставляю ваш пост пока без ответа - веду  поиски контаргумента...


- В процессе поисков обратите внимание на одну весьма важную вещь: УРВВ, особенно малой дальности, имеют очень высокие располагаемые перегрузки, столь недооцениваемый Вами *Python 5* - аж до 70-ти единиц! *Любые вращающиеся детали в электронных устройствах УРВВ при подобных перегрузках крайне нежелательны.*
 Поэтому там гироскопы - лазерные, акселерометры - пьезоэлектрические, a тепловизионные головки - только с электронными потрохами, из механики лишь то, без чего никак нельзя обойтись: карданный подвес...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chizh

> А Блесна?По-моему,ее рекламировали,как готовое изделие


У нас много чего рекламируют как "готовое" или "почти готовое". Но только что-то не видать...

----------


## Chizh

> Chizh
> Говоря о прошедшем этапе я имел ввиду,что разработка и испытание буксируемых приманок у нас была начата намного раньше чем в США.


Да ладно.
У нас до сих пор нет ни одного образца доведенного до серии.

----------


## juky-puky

- А вот испанский F-18C с шестью самыми лучшими ракетами малой дальности:

----------


## Lans2

> Lans2
> Мне не нравится некая скрытая агрессивность с вашей стороны.Ведите себя более тактично,иначе дальнейший разговор с вами не будет иметь продолжения...


а мне не нравится когда кто-то "сев в лужу" потом пытается сделать из меня "дурака", потому относительно тактичности это в первую очередь к вам.. я пока что был по отношению к вам вполне тактичен

ЗЫ: надеюсь на этом выяснения отношений закончим

----------


## Lans2

> Да ладно.
> У нас до сих пор нет ни одного образца доведенного до серии.


а что вообще было в серии в "лихие" 90-е?

----------


## Igor_k

> - При чём здесь лично ВЫ??  
> Врёт как сивый мерин тот источник, который Вы имели несчастье принять за основу. 
> Дело в том, что сотни советских специалистов, находившихся в те весёлые годы в Ираке, великолепно знали о существовании беспилотных мишеней в ВВС США. Естественно, что закончившие советские не только лётные школы, но и военные академии иракские офицеры знали то же самое (не говоря уже о том, что они просто обязаны были изучать день и ночь опыт братской Сирии, которую так катастрофически трахнули за 9 лет до этого - и во многом благодаря как раз беспилотным мишеням-имитаторам).
> 
> Кто утверждает, что ни те, ни другие об этом понятия не имели - искренне (или неискренне) заблуждается и вводит в заблуждение других, - в частности, Вас...


Хорошо,Вы утверждали,что ложные цели применялись еще в 1973 году.Я в этом усомнился -именно потому,что в 1982 их применение оказалось совершенно неожиданным.Вместо подтверждения,Вы послали меня к Максиму и Грановскому.Ну,спасибо,что не дальше.Далее,в 1973 году Ирак действительно был братским для Сирии,а вот в 1982 году -хренушки.Сирия поддержала Иран,и иракцы даже сбили пару сирийских самолетов.
 Что знали и что рассказывали советские специалисты в Ираке,я не знаю и подозреваю,что Вы тоже не знаете.Напомню только,что первоначально кремлевские старцы определили Саддама агрессором и попытались сблизиться с Хомейни.Другое дело,что он их послал.
 Зато я хорошо помню первые сообщения из Ирака,когда сообщалось о десятках сбитых самолетов.Уже на следующую ночь,когда выяснилось,что это было такое,таких сообщений уже не было.

----------


## juky-puky

> Хорошо,Вы утверждали,что ложные цели применялись еще в 1973 году.Я в этом усомнился -именно потому,что в 1982 их применение оказалось совершенно неожиданным.Вместо подтверждения,Вы послали меня к Максиму и Грановскому. Ну,спасибо,что не дальше.


- Дальше просто некуда. Потому, что я _что-то_ слышал про применение беспилотных мишеней в 1973-м году, но категорически этого не утверждал, именно поэтому и переадресовал Вас к вышеуказанным т-щам (если я нечто знаю совершенно точно, я не переадресовываю никого к другим).



> Далее, в 1973 году Ирак действительно был братским для Сирии, а вот в 1982 году -хренушки. Сирия поддержала Иран, и иракцы даже сбили пару сирийских самолетов.


- Это как раз не имеет ни малейшего значения - опыт воздушной войны Сирии с Израилем офицеры ВВС Ирака просто обязаны были изучать - по всем доступным им источникам. Другое дело, что никакой возможности отличить крылатую мишень, имитирующую боевой самолёт, у ПВО Ирака не было (с этим и сегодня туговато).



> Что знали и что рассказывали советские специалисты в Ираке, я не знаю и подозреваю ,что Вы тоже не знаете.


- Вы совершенно напрасно это "подозреваете", поскольку с 1969-го по 1995-ый год я был в ВВС той же самой советской/российской армии, поэтому прекрасно представляю, что должны были знать советники по ВВС в армии Саддама - *как минимум то, что знал на тот период я*...  :Biggrin:   :Tongue: 



> Напомню только, что первоначально кремлевские старцы определили Саддама агрессором и попытались сблизиться с Хомейни. Другое дело, что он их послал.


- Несколько лет до 1991-го года шло полномасштабное сотрудничество СССР с Ираком по массе военных вопросов, по ВВС и ПВО. "Время было".



> Зато я хорошо помню первые сообщения из Ирака, когда сообщалось о десятках сбитых самолетов. Уже на следующую ночь, когда выяснилось, что это было такое, таких сообщений уже не было.


- Естественно. Это нормально.

----------


## Геннадий

Народ,
какие сейчас в ВВС РФ летают самолеты РЭБ/постановщики помех?

Было ли что-то в СССР серийное создано аналогичное EF-111 или EA-6?

----------


## Orksss

> Было ли что-то в СССР серийное создано аналогичное EF-111 или EA-6?


Машины на базе Ан-12, Ту-16/22, Як-28 и наконец Су-24МП, стыдно хоть его не знать. 




> какие сейчас в ВВС РФ летают самолеты РЭБ/постановщики помех?


Сейчас точно используют последний и вертушки РЭБ на базе Ми-8.

----------


## Антон

> Машины на базе Ан-12, Ту-16/22, Як-28 и наконец Су-24МП, стыдно хоть его не знать. 
> 
> 
> Сейчас точно используют последний и вертушки РЭБ на базе Ми-8.


ИМХО Су24 МП не очень много сделали(штук 12 всего),но могу ошибаться насчет этого.

----------


## FLOGGER

> ИМХО Су24 МП не очень много сделали(штук 12 всего),но могу ошибаться насчет этого.


Правильно, да еще и не факт, что они сейчас летают. По крайней мере ни одной фото МП нынешних лет я не вижу. Похоже, реально их нет.

----------


## BSA

Во время учений в 2009 году постановщики были представленны модификациями на базе 
Ан-12
Ми-8
Су-34

других я не видел, хотя учения были оч крупные

----------


## Orksss

> Во время учений в 2009 году постановщики были представленны модификациями на базе 
> Ан-12
> Ми-8
> Су-34


У Су-34 нет специально модификации, там помехи ставятся стандартным бортовым комплексом. Просто за счет разрыва во времени он превосходит специализированные самолеты РЭБ советских времен. :Biggrin: 




> Правильно, да еще и не факт, что они сейчас летают. По крайней мере ни одной фото МП нынешних лет я не вижу. Похоже, реально их нет.


Вы так говорите как будто фото Ми-8МТА горы. Сэкретный техника, слушай,а !

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вы так говорите как будто фото Ми-8МТА горы. Сэкретный техника, слушай,а !


Это юмор у Вас такой или Вы в самом деле меня за идиота держите?
Во-первых, фото "восьмерок" в вар-те ПП в Сети достаточно.
А, во-вторых, что же такого "сэкретного" в облике Су-24МП, что его фото нельзя публиковать?

----------


## BSA

> У Су-34 нет специально модификации, там помехи ставятся стандартным бортовым комплексом. Просто за счет разрыва во времени он превосходит специализированные самолеты РЭБ советских времен.
> !


серийного может и нет, но вот 48 Белый из предсерийных, когла крутил воздушный бой с парой су-27, те его "не видели"


http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...FN)/1590575/L/

----------


## Orksss

> Во-первых, фото "восьмерок" в вар-те ПП в Сети достаточно.


Старых - достаточно. 
Вы вот, если я конечно не ошибся, предоставили Ми-8ППА, вроде "фасоль", разработка тридцатилетней давности.
Можно фото Ми-8МТЯ-2 или Ми-8СМВ-ПГ ?




> А, во-вторых, что же такого "сэкретного" в облике Су-24МП, что его фото нельзя публиковать?


Ничего.  Я просто смиренно надеюсь что в Липецке гулянки фотоблоггеров не очень часты. 
Насколько мне известно "боевой" путь Су-24МП закончился пока именно там:
118 ОАП РЭБ (Чортков) - Германия - Чортков - Николаев, заводская стоянка - Липецк. 




> серийного может и нет, но вот 48 Белый из предсерийных, когла крутил воздушный бой с парой су-27, те его "не видели"


Кого серийного нет ? Су-34 серийные есть, и комплекс РЭБ на них тоже надеюсь есть...
Два жэ гоняли в Грузию в Восьмом, там они вроде как раз задачи групповой обороны осуществляли.

----------


## BSA

*Orksss* серийный  - значит серийная модификация в ПП, на фото предсерийный образец с подвесным контейнером РЭБ (П)

----------


## Orksss

> Orksss серийный - значит серийная модификация в ПП, на фото предсерийный образец с подвесным контейнером РЭБ (П)


А вы в этом плане. 
Ну так я говорил выше про то что _специальной модификации_ нет - то что можно по желанию подвесить контейнер - не говорит что делали/существует некий "Су-34ПП". 
Наоборот - наконец взялись за ум и делают многофункциональный комплекс с поддержкой различный внешних контейнеров. 
"Як у сих" (тм)

----------


## boyan

> Старых - достаточно. 
> Вы вот, если я конечно не ошибся, предоставили Ми-8ППА, вроде "фасоль", разработка тридцатилетней давности.
> Можно фото Ми-8МТЯ-2 или Ми-8СМВ-ПГ ?


http://russianplanes.net/ID44869

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ничего.


Если Вы согласны с тем, что фото СУ-24МП не секретны, то зачем Вы затеяли эту канитель? Покажите фото летающих СУ-24МП за последние, хотя бы, два года. Я, если Вы забыли, усомнился в том, что сейчас есть реально летающие СУ-24МП. Вы сказали, что это "сзкретная" техника, поэтому фото нет. Затем Вы признали, что "сзкретного" ничего нет. Так летают они сейчас или нет, Orksss?

----------


## Orksss

А что существует прямая связь между наличием фото и тем летает самолет или нет ? У вас прям на каждый борт в ВВС фото есть ?
Как я уже писал - не думаю что несколько бортов, которые эксплуатировали в Липецке несколько лет назад (насколько я помню писали о четырех перелетевших своим ходом), а) сгоили (сгноить можно было и в Николаеве вполне успешно) б) обязаны отщелкивать каждый месяц для вашего успокоения. 
И я кстати сказал, что "надеюсь что в Липецке гулянки фотоблоггеров не очень часты", про внешний вид передергивать не надо.

----------


## An-Z

во развели воды на две страницы, вопрос то был 




> ...какие сейчас в ВВС РФ летают самолеты РЭБ/постановщики помех?


Можно прямо сказать - летают Ан-12ПП, но не в качестве ПП...




> ...Было ли что-то в СССР серийное создано аналогичное EF-111 или EA-6?


К сожалению, нет.

Про Су-24МП забудьте, давно не летают, не говоря уж о применении по назначению..

----------


## FLOGGER

Прошу прощения, если нарушил правила.

----------


## An-Z

Да ладно вам, нарушили бы, я бы отреагировал однозначно.. А так даже не спорите, а выясняете кто что имел виду и о чём подумал))))

----------


## Observer69

> -
> В тепловизионном координаторе картинка как в обычном телевизоре, там уже микропроцессор её анализирует и направляет ракету на самом последнем этапе на наиболее уязвимую часть самолёта, - центр фюзеляжа, район кабины.


Непонятно, зачем приводить эти мурзилочные картинки?
Какое отношение они имеют к ГСН?

Включаем свою голову на пару минут. 

Сами подумайте - к матрице прилагается оптическая система. Её поле зрения - ШИРОКОЕ.

А Вы видели снимок сделанный объективом с широким полем зрения?
Самолёт с расстояния 200 метров будет ТОЧКОЙ. И никакие двигатели там различить НЕ-ВОЗ-МОЖ-НО.
Чтобы получить снимок самолёта на ВЕСЬ кадр, его нужно сделать с расстояния 20-30 метров. А что будет делать ракета летящая со скоростью 3М с расстояния 20 метров??? Какова будет её реакция??

Какая ещё нафик "библиотека образов" с разных ракурсов для разных типов самолётов, может быть при размерности матрицы 128х128?????!

Как за миллисекунды до столкновения, матрица может сформировать изображение, и как процессор ГСН успеет сравнить всё это с несколькими сотнями образов из библиотеки????? Да ещё выдать команды на управление ракетой? Как ракета при её инерционности успеет отработать эти сигналы управления?? А если вспомнить, что двигатель ракеты уже не работает и она летит по инерции как болванка??? Ну? Голова-то у нас включена сейчас.

Может пора прекратить выдавать ИДЕИ, к которым стремятся конструкторы ракет, за текущее устройство серийных девайсов?
И "лечить" здесь форумчан мифической "тепловизионностью"?
Может пора сообразить, что применение матричных датчиков на данный момент времени решает другие задачи? И вовсе никаких образов там сегодня нет? И урезать осетра-то???  :Biggrin: 

Кстати с какими тепловизорами Вы лично имели дело и как долго с ними работали? Это что бы понимать Ваш уровень компетентности в практике "тепловизионных" устройств.

----------


## Lans2

улыбнуло)))
все это уже лет так 7-8 как серийно производится, а товарищ никак "войти" в  реальность не хочет))

----------


## Observer69

> улыбнуло)))
> все это уже лет так 7-8 как серийно производится, а товарищ никак "войти" в  реальность не хочет))


ВЫ лично своими руками разбирали ГСН от того что "производится" или прочитали в интернетах (на заборе)?

----------


## Lans2

Аналитический обзор по зарубежным УРВВ выпушенный ГосНИАС вас устроит? )))

----------


## Lans2

к стати сказать, раз вы такой вумный то как по вашему переводится "Imaging Infra-Red (IIR) seeker"? )))

----------


## Observer69

> Аналитический обзор по зарубежным УРВВ выпушенный ГосНИАС вас устроит? )))


Нет. Не устроит. 
Такой обзор по мурзилкам и я могу сделать безо всяких НИИ.

http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/SI...ILES/1/921.pdf

----------


## Observer69

> к стати сказать, раз вы такой вумный то как по вашему переводится "Imaging Infra-Red (IIR) seeker"? )))


Ещё раз - подумайте, какие ИНЫЕ задачи можно решить при помощи матричного датчика на сегодняшний день, кроме "отличить слона от бегемота и рассмотреть их тёплые места".

----------


## juky-puky

> Непонятно, зачем приводить эти мурзилочные картинки?


- А что в них, конкретно, не нравится?!






> Какое отношение они имеют к ГСН?


- Самое прямое и непосредственное.




> Включаем свою голову на пару минут.


- Попробуйте! Хорошая идея!  :Biggrin: 



> Сами подумайте - к матрице прилагается оптическая система. Её поле зрения - ШИРОКОЕ.


- А уж это зависит от оптической системы! Есть широкоугольные объектив, есть нормальные, есть длиннофокусные и есть телеобъективны.



> А Вы видели снимок сделанный объективом с широким полем зрения?
> Самолёт с расстояния 200 метров будет ТОЧКОЙ. И никакие двигатели там различить НЕ-ВОЗ-МОЖ-НО. Чтобы получить снимок самолёта на ВЕСЬ кадр, его нужно сделать с расстояния 20-30 метров. А что будет делать ракета летящая со скоростью 3М с расстояния 20 метров??? Какова будет её реакция??


- Вы абсолютно правы! Поэтому ни один дурак подобную систему мастырить в ГСН УРВВ не станет.



> Какая ещё нафик "библиотека образов" с разных ракурсов для разных типов самолётов, может быть при размерности матрицы 128х128?????!


- Какая угодно. Вот телеметрическая картинка (в кружке слева) с той самой матричной ГСН AIM-9X, 128х128, любуйтесь:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g4_jzqBJnA



> Как за миллисекунды до столкновения, матрица может сформировать изображение, и как процессор ГСН успеет сравнить всё это с несколькими сотнями образов из библиотеки??


- Скорость распространения электромагнитых сигналов близка к скорости света, вообще-то. Это у человека она всего лишь 28-100 м/с, поэтому Вам кажется - ужасть как времени не хватает. А для аппаратуры тут проходят часы и дни, в "переводе" на человеческий темп восприятия...



> Да ещё выдать команды на управление ракетой?


- См. выше.



> Как ракета при её инерционности успеет отработать эти сигналы управления??


- Мы видим, что на последнем этапе наведения даже по маневрирующей мишени, ракете вовсе не приходится резко доворачивать.



> А если вспомнить, что двигатель ракеты уже не работает и она летит по инерции как болванка??? Ну?


- У неё есть скорость, есть запас кинетической энергии, весьма возможно, работает двигатель в маршевом режиме, так что возможностей для манёвра - "выше крыши"!



> Голова-то у нас включена сейчас.


- Я свою и не выключал, надеюсь, что и Ваша включена, проверьте!..  :Tongue: 



> Может пора прекратить выдавать ИДЕИ, к которым стремятся конструкторы ракет, за текущее устройство серийных девайсов?
> И "лечить" здесь форумчан мифической "тепловизионностью"?


- ?? Вас и в Гугле забанили, и в Яндексе??
http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-9.html
Test firings of the AIM-9X began in 1998, and in June 1999, the first guided live firing succeeded to hit a QF-4 target drone. Low-rate initial production was authorized in September 2000, and the first production AIM-9X reached the USAF and USN evaluation units in summer 2002. Initial operational capability with the U.S. Air Force was officially achieved in November 2003, and *in May 2004 full-rate production of the missile was approved. By mid-2008, about 3000 AIM-9X missiles had been delivered.*
*Семь лет уже как эта ракета в строевых частях и на авианосцах США.*
Появилась уже её новая модификация AIM-9X Sidewinder Block II, с функцией "захват после пуска". 

Аналогично и "Питон-5" в строю уже 6 лет:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_%28missile%29
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/python5.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWG2PkwKiaQ



> Может пора сообразить, что применение матричных датчиков на данный момент времени решает другие задачи? И вовсе никаких образов там сегодня нет? И урезать осетра-то???


- Может, Вы всё-таки свои остановившиеся знания начнёте регулярно пополнять?



> Кстати с какими тепловизорами Вы лично имели дело и как долго с ними работали? Это что бы понимать Ваш уровень компетентности в практике "тепловизионных" устройств.


- Предлагаю Вам ликвидировать прежде Ваше незнание ситуации в настоящее время.

----------


## Lans2

> Нет. Не устроит. 
> Такой обзор по мурзилкам и я могу сделать безо всяких НИИ.


ну да, и ГосНИАС тоже "дураки"...  :Cool: 

вообще ушли как то от темы...
небольшой обзор по зарубежным средствам... правда на чешском..  :Redface:

----------


## Igor_k

Радослав
я недавно скачал книгу Миг-23 Версии Мысливские.На стр.32 говорится об использовании СПС-141М на Миг-23МФ.Вы не могли бы пояснить,о чем речь?

----------


## alexvolf

> - А что в них, конкретно, не нравится?!
> 
> Аналогично и "Питон-5" в строю уже 6 лет:


Юки,уважаемый
Как говорят в Одессе -"Не треба нас дурить,що то ще краще..."
Рекламу Питона Вы сделали классную,по всем законам жанра рыночной экономики.Но... тема развернута в плоскости, если я не ошибаюсь о РЭБ.Раз мы перешли в оптический диапазон электромагнитных колебаний предлагаю Вам, окунуться в мир БОРЬБЫ в том числе и с ПИТОНОМ -номер 5...

----------


## Observer69

> - Может, Вы всё-таки свои остановившиеся знания начнёте регулярно пополнять?
> 
> - Предлагаю Вам ликвидировать прежде Ваше незнание ситуации в настоящее время.


Вы так и не ответили на вопрос: "Какой объектив стоит на Питоне?"
Также хотелось бы узнать от Вас физический размер матрицы.

Я весь внимание...

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки,уважаемый
> Как говорят в Одессе -"Не треба нас дурить,що то ще краще..."
> Рекламу Питона Вы сделали классную, по всем законам жанра рыночной экономики.


- Поскольку я не являюсь торговым представителем фирмы, выпускающей "Питоны", а Вы не являетесь потенциальным покупателем, то всякие разговоры о "рекламе" изделия могут восприниматься только лишь как шутка.



> Но... тема развернута в плоскости, если я не ошибаюсь о РЭБ.


- Верно.



> Раз мы перешли в оптический диапазон электромагнитных колебаний предлагаю Вам, окунуться в мир БОРЬБЫ в том числе и с ПИТОНОМ -номер 5...


- Дык, я ведь как раз именно с этого и начал! Ракеты с тепловизионными ( IIR - imaging infra-red seeker) координаторами тем и замечательны, что обычные прежние тепловые ловушки, уводящие, например, при отстреле 4-х их подряд ракету Р-73 с вероятностью почти 100%, на них не действуют! Не действуют на них так же и "новейшие" российские системы защиты типа "Президент-С" (предмет особой гордости нынешней российской детворы):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfxHWWqsRQI

А ракет с тепловизионными головками сейчас на Западе развелось уже видимо-невидимо:
http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...m/asraam.shtml
http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...t/iris-t.shtml
http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...a-darter.shtml
http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...9x/aim9x.shtml
http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...ica/mica.shtml

Такие дела...

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы так и не ответили на вопрос: "Какой объектив стоит на Питоне?"
> Также хотелось бы узнать от Вас физический размер матрицы.
> 
> Я весь внимание...


- *Хто же мне скажеть??*  :Eek:  Это же военная тайна!  :Smile: 

Но только для Вас - эксклюзив:
ГСН ракеты с приборами обнаружения использует новую двухдиапазонную матрицу чувствительных элементов *320 х 240*, которая размещается в носовом конусе измененной конструкции, что делает возможным обзор более чем на 100° вне линии визирования. Обработка сигналов проводится в реальном времени набором быстродействующих процессоров сигналов, которые обеспечивают обнаружение и сопровождение цели "размером в пиксель", с низким уровнем ложных тревог. ГСН может обнаруживать за пределами визуальной видимости цели с низкой ИК-сигнатурой, включая самолеты, вертолеты и БЛА, в неблагоприятных условиях фона и помеховой обстановки. Использование детекторов двойного диапазона и двойных каналов обработки данных обеспечивает весьма благоприятные возможности в отношении борьбы с ИК-противодействием, что делает ракету "Питон 5" практически защищенной от ИК-помех противника.
Еще одним новшеством является использование волоконно-оптической инерциальной навигационной системы, которая обеспечивает высокую точность целеуказания и управление на маршевом участке траектории, особенно при атаке цели в режиме ее захвата после пуска.
В ракете "Питон 5" сохранены двухрежимный ракетный двигатель, БЧ и аэродинамическая конфигурация ракеты "Питон 4".
 Фирма Рафаэль рассмотрела преимущества регулирования вектора тяги, но решила, что современная конфигурация лучше, так как она обеспечивает более высокую энергию и маневренность на конечном этапе, на котором системы регулирования вектора тяги теряют энергию по причине выгорания ракетного топлива.
При атаке целей за пределами визуализации ракета "Питон 5" может самостоятельно выбрать положение, позволяющее обнаруживать с высокой точностью цели на увеличенной дальности.

----------


## Observer69

> - *Хто же мне скажеть??*  Это же военная тайна!


Так зачем же рассказывать про то, чего не знаете?????????????????
Если я чего-то не знаю, то так и пишу "Не знаю". Думаю и Вам надо делать так же.




> Но только для Вас - эксклюзив:
> ГСН ракеты с приборами обнаружения использует новую двухдиапазонную матрицу чувствительных элементов *320 х 240*,


Ну шелуху-то давайте отметём. 
Итак каков размер матрицы??? Простой вопрос. На него должен быть такой же простой ответ.





> быстродействующих процессоров сигналов, которые обеспечивают обнаружение и сопровождение цели "размером в пиксель", с низким уровнем ложных тревог.


Аха... В один пиксель... Это Вы в детском саду рассказывайте детям.  :Smile: 
Почитайте какой-нибудь учебник, вроде "Теории обнаружения сигналов на фоне помех". Там найдёте много интересного. Насчёт ОДНОГО пиксела.
Про "американскую" физику думаю не стоит начинать, что бы не мусорить.




> ГСН может обнаруживать за пределами визуальной видимости цели с низкой ИК-сигнатурой, включая самолеты, вертолеты и БЛА, в неблагоприятных условиях фона и помеховой обстановки.


Набор слов. А что же тогда у Р-73 или ОЛСа? Не написанно ли это же  самое в описании столь древних девайсов? С точностью до запятой???  :Wink: 




> Использование детекторов двойного диапазона и двойных каналов обработки данных обеспечивает весьма благоприятные возможности в отношении борьбы с ИК-противодействием, что делает ракету "Питон 5" практически защищенной от ИК-помех противника.


Набор слов. А я бы охарактеризовал это как брехню. Вундерваффе...





> Еще одним новшеством является использование волоконно-оптической инерциальной навигационной системы, которая обеспечивает высокую точность целеуказания и управление на маршевом участке траектории, особенно при атаке цели в режиме ее захвата после пуска.


Но тут остался вопрос с целеуказанием. Какую из двух целей, попавших в поле зрения ГСН нужно атаковать? Ответа от Вас так и не последовало.




> В ракете "Питон 5" сохранены двухрежимный ракетный двигатель, БЧ и аэродинамическая конфигурация ракеты "Питон 4".
>  Фирма Рафаэль рассмотрела преимущества регулирования вектора тяги, но решила, что современная конфигурация лучше, так как она обеспечивает более высокую энергию и маневренность на конечном этапе, на котором системы регулирования вектора тяги теряют энергию по причине выгорания ракетного топлива.


Информационный мусор. При чём здесь ГСН и тема топика?????????




> При атаке целей за пределами визуализации ракета "Питон 5" может самостоятельно выбрать положение, позволяющее обнаруживать с высокой точностью цели на увеличенной дальности.


Мусор.
А какая конкретно ракета НЕ может самостоятельно выбирать положение???
Не знаю что и думать!  :Eek:

----------


## Observer69

> Ракеты с тепловизионными ( IIR - imaging infra-red seeker) координаторами тем и замечательны, что обычные прежние тепловые ловушки, уводящие, например, при отстреле 4-х их подряд ракету Р-73 с вероятностью почти 100%, на них не действуют!


А-а-а... Теперь я понял, что Вы не понимаете сильных и слабых сторон классических ИК ловушек. Отсюда и Ваша наивная вера в рекламные мурзилки.  :Redface:

----------


## Chizh

Расскажите про сильные и слабые стороны классических ИК ловушек.

----------


## juky-puky

> Так зачем же рассказывать про то, чего не знаете?????????????????
> Если я чего-то не знаю, то так и пишу "Не знаю". Думаю и Вам надо делать так же.


- Вам тогда следует только этот тезис и повторять: "НЕ ЗНАЮ", "НЕ ЗНАЮ", "НЕ ЗНАЮ". Но, как ни странно, Вы почему-то пишете что-то ещё?..  :Tongue: 



> Не знаю что и думать!


- Мне запрещено комментировать такие тезисы, поскольку собеседники потом очень обижаются...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lans2

juky-puky действительно, давайте вернемся к РЭБ ))
ведь и так понятно, принимать действительность эти два товарища тут никак не хотят)) так зачем тратить на них время?

----------


## juky-puky

> Отсюда и Ваша наивная вера в рекламные мурзилки.


- Расскажите, пожалуйста, немного о себе: что Вы закончили из военных или специализированных факультетов гражданских ВУЗов и по какой специальности? 
Страшно любопытно?

----------


## juky-puky

> juky-puky действительно, давайте вернемся к РЭБ ))


- Я ведь не отхожу далеко от темы, то, что я говорю, так или иначе имеет к ней отношение...



> ведь и так понятно, принимать действительность эти два товарища тут никак не хотят))
>  так зачем тратить на них время?


- _"Сейте разумное, доброе, вечное!.."_  Какой смысл сеять его среди тех, кто и так всё знает и понимает?  :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

> - Я ведь не отхожу далеко от темы, то, что я говорю, так или иначе имеет к ней отношение...


тогда может разумней выделить отдельную тему? и все баталии "правда/не правда" перенести?  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> тогда может разумней выделить отдельную тему? и все баталии "правда/не правда" перенести?


- Нет смысла множить темы - где потом на них "мяса" наскрести?  :Smile:

----------


## Observer69

> Расскажите про сильные и слабые стороны классических ИК ловушек.


Если в двух словах, то
Сильная сторона - легко забивает практически всё. Очень легко подобрать любые спектральные характеристики, поэтому двухспектральная голова от них не панацея (про экзотику вроде УФ пока не говорим). 
Легко довести мощность до практически любых значений и тем более подобрать необходимую.

Слабая - при отстреле, они практически сразу вываливаются на пределы поля зрения атакующей ГСН (ДН антенны). Поэтому их и приходится сеять непрерывно. Я когда-то достаточно насмотрелся записей с ГСН. Т.е. способ применения (отстрел), сам же и снижает их эффективность в разы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Если в двух словах, то
> Сильная сторона - легко забивает практически всё. Очень легко подобрать любые спектральные характеристики, поэтому двухспектральная голова от них не панацея (про экзотику вроде УФ пока не говорим). 
> Легко довести мощность до практически любых значений и тем более подобрать необходимую.


- Как говорят в подобных случаях американцы: *"Врёт как проповедник"*...  :Cool: 
Поэтому вопрос прежний: где Вы набрались подобных "премудростей"?! (Кроме просмотра видеоклипов в You Tube?)

----------


## Chizh

> Если в двух словах, то
> Сильная сторона - легко забивает практически всё. Очень легко подобрать любые спектральные характеристики, поэтому двухспектральная голова от них не панацея (про экзотику вроде УФ пока не говорим). 
> Легко довести мощность до практически любых значений и тем более подобрать необходимую.
> 
> Слабая - при отстреле, они практически сразу вываливаются на пределы поля зрения атакующей ГСН (ДН антенны). Поэтому их и приходится сеять непрерывно. Я когда-то достаточно насмотрелся записей с ГСН. Т.е. способ применения (отстрел), сам же и снижает их эффективность в разы.


То есть, если ловушки задерживаются в поле зрения ГСН, например при атаке спереди или сзади, то ГСН практически гарантированно теряет цель?

Создатели ПЗРК не раз говорили, что если ГСН Иглы захватила цель, то уже не сорвется. Насколько это правда?

----------


## alexvolf

> -
> - Дык, я ведь как раз именно с этого и начал! Ракеты с тепловизионными ( IIR - imaging infra-red seeker) координаторами тем и замечательны, что обычные прежние тепловые ловушки, уводящие, например, при отстреле 4-х их подряд ракету Р-73 с вероятностью почти 100%, на них не действуют! Не действуют на них так же и "новейшие" российские системы защиты типа "Президент-С" (предмет особой гордости нынешней российской детворы):
> Такие дела...


Юки,уважаемый
Как известно, ДЕЛА- у прокурора.У нас  просто ДЕЛИШКИ ...
Говоря о замечательных свойствах IIR думаю стоит разобратся в более
детальном устройстве этой фиговины т.к. Ваше утверждение о том,что
"прежние тепловые ловушки на них не действуют"... ошибочны ...
Надеюсь Вы не забыли о том,что любое действие вызывает противодействие. Более того обращаю Ваше внимание на рекомендации о боевом применении ракет с тепловизионными головками наведения ( к примеру AGM-65D или F..которые предназначены для удара по более крупным теплоконтрастным объектам нежели ероплан противника)...

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки,уважаемый
> Как известно, ДЕЛА- у прокурора.У нас  просто ДЕЛИШКИ ...


- Как-то Вы скромничаете...  :Biggrin: 



> Говоря о замечательных свойствах IIR думаю стоит разобраться в более детальном устройстве этой фиговины т.к. Ваше утверждение о том,что "прежние тепловые ловушки на них не действуют"... ошибочны...


- То есть: Вы, типа, разобрались в их устройстве, сравнили IIR c IR, и пришли к уверенному заключению, что "прежние тепловые ловушки на них действуют"?  :Smile:  Вы сможете даже в этом меня убедить? С удовольствием выслушаю Ваше версию?



> Надеюсь Вы не забыли о том,что любое действие вызывает противодействие.


- И Вы абсолютно правы, приведя эту древнюю мудрость! *Появление пиротехнических тепловых ловушек, а так же агрегатов, типа "Президент-С" (у него были прототипы ещё лет 20-25 назад) вызвало к жизни появление современных цифровых тепловизионных головок, которым это пофигу.*  В строгом соответствии с древней мудростью!  :Wink: 



> Более того обращаю Ваше внимание на рекомендации о боевом применении ракет с тепловизионными головками наведения ( к примеру AGM-65D или F..которые предназначены для удара по более крупным теплоконтрастным объектам нежели ероплан противника)...


- Почтеннейший, но в ракете AGM-65D и F, производства *25*-летней давности, - там хоть ТГСН и называется   тепловизионной, но она использует растровую систему прежнего, старого типа, с вращающимися зеркальными кольцами, а не с электронным иконоскопом, не как в современных ракетах или цифровых фотоаппаратах:
http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...d/agm65d.shtml
ТГСН с вращающимся растром как раз подвержены всем стробоскопическим эффектам, что дают прежние средства РЭБ. А вот новые ТГСН, где формируется картинка в цифровом виде, с последующей компьютерной расшифровкой, на них все мерцающие лампы в прежних системах РЭБ не оказывают влияния.
Почувствуйте разницу.  :Tongue:

----------


## alexvolf

Юки
Ваш Метод дробления моего сообщения на отдельные части,с последующим комментом приводит  к тому,что я не знаю по какому из пунктов Вам отвечать...
Ежели по первой части,то боюсь быть не скромным т.к. люди могут неправильно понять...Вторая часть мною скромно пока опускается т.к. разобраться до конца по
этой фиговины пока не удается т.к. сапог я старый (оптику нам в свое время давали поверхностно на уровне трубы Галилео).Но как в песне пелось " У нас все  еще впереди ..." (Ждите ... т.к. писать  долго даже в полуавтоматическом режиме)
Ваши комменты по Части 4 повергли меня в шок при упоминании Вами электронного ИКОНОСКОПА  с последующей компьютерной обработкой...
Иконоскопы-никогда не применялись в тепловизионной технике.Выше я уже перечислял Вам группу приборов которые применялись на зоре тепловидения.Это
 электровакуумные монокристаллические видеконы,термиконы с фильтерсканами, пириконы с магнитной разверткой и фокусировкой были еще и болометры...
Далее нам с Вами  чтобы "почувствовать разницу" IIR и IR,думаю следует немного поговорить об азах бинарной техники хотя-бы на уровне устройства цифровых  фотоаппаратов...

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> Ваш Метод дробления моего сообщения на отдельные части,с последующим комментом приводит  к тому,что я не знаю по какому из пунктов Вам отвечать...


- Точно так же, по элементам и отвечайте, - ИМХО, это самый удобный и понятный способ общения. А то один напишет "портянку" на страницу, второй ему другой "портянкой" отвечает - очень сложно для понимания...



> Ежели по первой части, то боюсь быть не скромным т.к. люди могут неправильно понять...


- Да что Вам бояться, - народ Вас не обидит...  :Biggrin: 



> Вторая часть мною скромно пока опускается т.к. разобраться до конца по этой фиговины пока не удается т.к. сапог я старый (оптику нам в свое время давали поверхностно на уровне трубы Галилео). Но как в песне пелось " У нас все  еще впереди ..." (Ждите ... т.к. писать  долго даже в полуавтоматическом режиме)


- Заведите секретаршу - будете печатать в автоматическом режиме. А в перерывах она сделает Вам эротический массаж...  :Smile: 



> Ваши комменты по Части 4 повергли меня в шок при упоминании Вами электронного ИКОНОСКОПА  с последующей компьютерной обработкой...
> Иконоскопы-никогда не применялись в тепловизионной технике. Выше я уже перечислял Вам группу приборов которые применялись на зоре тепловидения. Это
>  электровакуумные монокристаллические видеконы, термиконы с фильтерсканами, пириконы с магнитной разверткой и фокусировкой были еще и болометры...


- Да "хоть горшком назовите", лишь бы смысл был понятен: я обозвал таким древним наименованием (оно мне с детства нравится) светочувствительную матрицу...



> Далее нам с Вами  чтобы "почувствовать разницу" IIR и IR, думаю следует немного поговорить об азах бинарной техники хотя-бы на уровне устройства цифровых  фотоаппаратов...


- Для того, чтобы почувствовать разницу между IIR и IR, вполне достаточно понимать, что если первые дают изображение цели (самолёта, вертолёта) в виде картинки (я приводил эти картинки), то вторые дают только точку, а при приближении цели - пятно. Поэтому вторые с лёгкостью необыкновенной уводятся на тепловую ловушку, а *первым это сделать не даёт микропроцессор, анализирующий полученное изображение и игнорирующий даже очень яркий горящий пиропатрон на фоне картинки*, вот такой, например:
http://www.arms-expo.ru/049048052048124055057051.html

----------


## alexvolf

Юки
Что поделать-привычка вторая натура. Идеи марксизма-ленинизма до сих пор в голове...Дробление "портянки" приводит к потере целостности как инфо так и самой портянки...Эдак можно лойти до мультиплексирования отдельных  букв и слов типа- "А...а...ааааа теперь понятно"-   об этом где-то здесь уже писал.
Насчет секретарши-однозначно не потяну.Ну за теплое пожелание-спасибо.
Теперь о последнем- судя по сноски, и Вы оказывается  посещаете пионерские
сайты,а то я думал что один такой...Ну да ладно.В отношении вашей сноски на
"бенгальский огонь"- как Вы правильно заметили (и я с Вами согласен) данный патрончик дей-но не окажет должноговоздействия на IIR.Задам Вам Детсадовский вопрос -А ПОЧЕМУ ?.....
 Утвердительный ответ обязателен ( пятно и картинку опускаем)

----------


## Вован22

Вот часть ответа:
 ..."очень яркий горящий пиропатрон"..

----------


## juky-puky

> В отношении вашей сноски на "бенгальский огонь"- как Вы правильно заметили (и я с Вами согласен) данный патрончик дей-но не окажет должного воздействия на IIR. Задам Вам Детсадовский вопрос -А ПОЧЕМУ ?.....
>  Утвердительный ответ обязателен (пятно и картинку опускаем)


- Я же Вам написал почему, и даже *выделил*, а Вы не соизволили прочесть?
*Повторяю:*
Тепловизионным (со светочувствительной матрицей) ГСН это сделать не даёт микропроцессор, анализирующий полученное изображение и игнорирующий даже очень яркий горящий пиропатрон на фоне картинки. То есть: микропроцессор анализирует изображение примерно так же, как это делает мозг, вдобавок, в двух диапазонах: в инфракрасном и в видимом. *Микропроцессору подавай картинку, а пиропатрон картинки не представляет!* :)

----------


## alexvolf

> - Я же Вам написал почему, и даже *выделил*, а Вы не соизволили прочесть?
>  То есть: микропроцессор анализирует изображение примерно так же, как это делает мозг, вдобавок, в двух диапазонах: в инфракрасном и в видимом. *Микропроцессору подавай картинку, а пиропатрон картинки не представляет!* :)


Юки,уважаемый
Невнимательность проявлена с Вашей стороны т.к. я написал - пятна и картинки опускаем.К сожалению (и без обид) должен констатировать,что ваша инфо не вчем меня не убедила по нескольким причинам
а)МП сам картинку не строит,а лишь обрабатывает бинарные числа при помощи программы высокого уровня (то бишь машинные коды) зарытые-зашитые в ПЗУ.
б)обработка бинарных данных получаемых от матрицы и вывод графической термоинформации  на экран индикатора прицельного устройства довольно сложный процесс и выводимая картинка ну никаким ОБРАЗОМ И ПОДОБИЕМ не интересует микропроцессор а только лишь пилота который уже возможно по другим каналам получил ответ, что перед ним вражеский ероплан и придется  (как было сказано в рекламе-чай бодрит твою мать)-запулить ему в хвост ракетой с IIR головкой. Вот в ентом месте в действие вступает наш пиропатрон,который по Вашему мнению картинки не представляет.Но пилот выстрелил и о ракете забыл.Часть пути она следует согласно командам инерциальной системы которая если Вы не забыли зависит от путевой скорости,углов тангажа,крена,вертикальног  о ускорения...
МП продолжает переодически считывать матрицу IIR и заносить конвеерно в ОЗУ постоянно меняющуеся тепловую картинку цели...Приближаясь к финалу еще раз ставлю на повестку дня детсадовский вопрос ПОЧЕМУ? (вопрос см. выше)

----------


## Вован22

Для alexvolf:
Еще раз  часть ответа:
"очень яркий горящий пиропатрон"..

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, уважаемый
> Невнимательность проявлена с Вашей стороны т.к. я написал - пятна и картинки опускаем.


- ?? Не понял???????? КАК ЭТО - "пятна и картинки опускаем"?? И что же оставляем?! 



> К сожалению (и без обид)...


- Скажу Вам под большущим секретом: я человек, вообще-то, обидчивый, *но я могу обидеться только на того, кого очень сильно уважаю...*  :Biggrin:  Как только Вы мне продемонстрируете, что Вас следует очень сильно уважать - вот только тогда я смогу начать на Вас обижаться. А до тех пор - ни-ни! Уж извините...  :Wink:   :Smile:  



> ... должен констатировать, что ваша инфо не в чем меня не убедила по нескольким причинам
> а)МП сам картинку не строит, а лишь обрабатывает бинарные числа при помощи программы высокого уровня (то бишь машинные коды) зарытые-зашитые в ПЗУ.


- Разумеется, он её сначала строит, а потом анализирует в своём виртуальном "сознании", сравнивает с базой данных по летательным аппаратам, хранящимся в его памяти, под различными ракурсами и проекциями, и в соответствии с заложенными в него алгоритмами направляет ракету в наиболее уязвимое место самолёта противника. 



> б)обработка бинарных данных получаемых от матрицы и вывод графической термоинформации  на экран индикатора прицельного устройства довольно сложный процесс и выводимая картинка ну никаким ОБРАЗОМ И ПОДОБИЕМ не интересует микропроцессор


- Он вовсе не выводит  картинку на экран лётчику какого-нибудь  прицельного устройства, картинка эта нигде не появляется, все манипуляции с ней выполняются внутри электронного мозга МП... Все картинки которые я приводил ранее, вообще не демонстрируются - это картинки с фазы испытаний, в реальных боевых полётах они нигде не высвечиваются, поскольку в них нет никакой нужды.



> а только лишь пилота который уже возможно по другим каналам получил ответ, что перед ним вражеский ероплан и придется  (как было сказано в рекламе-чай бодрит твою мать)-запулить ему в хвост ракетой с IIR головкой.


- Пилот носителя получает ответ, как правило, с использованием системы СРЗО, а в "собачьей свалке" днём - определяет государственную принадлежность противника визуально. После этого открывает огонь или выполняет пуск ракет.



> Вот в ентом месте в действие вступает наш пиропатрон, который по Вашему мнению картинки не представляет.


- Не представляет. Вон, бедный списаный Фантомчик как уж тепловые ловушки рассыпает, а не помогает это ему:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g4_jzqBJnA
Обратите внимание на картинку: это как раз та несовершенная картинка, получаемая ТГСН AIM-9X, которая передаётся телеметрией и мы видим, куда микропроцессор осуществляет наведение РВВ на заключительном этапе. Но эту картинку специалист видят только на испытаниях, чтобы лучше оценить точность наведения. Потом её не увидит никто, кроме "мозга" МП.



> Но пилот выстрелил и о ракете забыл.


- По возможности пилот всегда старается оценить результаты пуска, потому, что если он забудет о своей ракете, а она промажет - враг его может совсем не забыть.



> Часть пути она следует согласно командам инерциальной системы которая если Вы не забыли зависит от путевой скорости,  углов тангажа, крена, вертикального ускорения...


- ИНС есть в каждой современной УРВВ. 



> МП продолжает периодически считывать матрицу IIR и заносить конвеерно в ОЗУ постоянно меняющуеся тепловую картинку цели...


- Верно. 



> Приближаясь к финалу еще раз ставлю на повестку дня детсадовский вопрос ПОЧЕМУ? (вопрос см. выше)


- ПОЧЕМУ - *ЧТО*?!  :Eek:  Вы можете изъясняться несколько более подробно?

----------


## alexvolf

Юки 
часть1
Катринка или пятно опускается мною потому,что является КОНЕЧНЫМ продуктом всей IIR системы,  я -ЖЕ предлагаю Вам рассмотреть -сам "глаз" этой системы т.к. последующая обработка инфо цели меньше всего нас интересует.Ведь помеха,которую предполагает поставить противник, будет в первую очередь направлена на  "глаз" ...
Часть 2.Вообще-то я помню, что в пажеском корпусе Вы не служили,но тем не менее.Помните,как там у классика - Этикет и тактика господа гусары не позволяют нам ссать против ветра..."поэтому часть 3-игнорирую
Часть 4.
Ваш ответ -обескураживает,ведет в тупик.На ушах сплошь лапша с каналами телеметрии.По Вашему мнению выходит-   кнопку нажал-ракета ушла и сама выбрала себе цель по заложенному алгоритму и бедный фантомчик уже горит рассыпав перед этим серию прощальных огней.А канал телеметрии все работал и работал передавая зрителям тепловизионную картинку горящего фантомчика..
Часть 5. Смотри часть 1.

----------


## Sanych62

> - Не представляет. Вон, бедный списаный Фантомчик как уж тепловые ловушки рассыпает, а не помогает это ему:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g4_jzqBJnA


  - ПМСМ, в ролике показана способность УР не реагировать на ловушки, отстрелянные в сторону от линии наведения её, при горизонтальном полёте цели. При, так сказать, тепличных условиях.  А ведь существуют различные виды противоракетных маневров. К примеру - бочка, когда ГСН нужно выделить цель среди моря огня, созданным ловушками.
  - ИМХО применять IIR ГСН лучше в ПЗРК (меньшие значения дальности, скорости и т.п. до цели, непредсказуемость для цели места пуска).

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки 
> часть1
> Катринка или пятно опускается мною потому,что является КОНЕЧНЫМ продуктом всей IIR системы,  я -ЖЕ предлагаю Вам рассмотреть -сам "глаз" этой системы т.к. последующая обработка инфо цели меньше всего нас интересует.


- Это Вас она, по какому-то странному представлению, не интересует. Меня как раз именно конечный результат деятельности ГСН и интересует, - результат анализа той информации, что попадает в объектив ГСН, поскольку именно в результате этого анализа МП принимает решение, в какую сторону ракета будет направлена - пойдёт ли она за серией тепловых ловушек, или будет продолжать преследовать гораздо менее яркую цель.
Энергии того же ППИ-50 или любого его аналога недостаточно, чтобы ослепить приёмник ТГСН, перегрузить его и вывести из строя - во-первых, энергия пиропатрона для этого совсем недостаточна, во-вторых, даже на Вашей фото/видеокамере стоит система АРУ, которая резко уменьшает сигнал с данной области светочувствительной матрицы, если в ненароком кадр попадёт, например, Солнце. 
Поэтому на перспективу для борьбы с подобными ГСН предполагают мощный лазер, установленный на самолёте - вот этот сможет вывести из строя приёмник любой ТГСН, там АРУ уже не поможет.



> Ведь помеха, которую предполагает поставить противник, будет в первую очередь направлена на  "глаз" ...


- Что Вы, конкретно, подразумеваете под словом глаз?? Если использовать аналогию глаза человеческого, то ведь человек видит на самом деле не глазом, а мозгом, его зрительным отделом. Именно там анализируется изображение. В продвинутых УРВВ роль зрительного отдела мозга выполняет МП, а в старых ракетах - там ТГСН является аналогом глаза простейшей инфузории, где мозга нет, а на свет существует только самая простейшая реакция - к свету надо тянуться, там энергия, там тепло, там жизнь.



> Часть 4.
> Ваш ответ - обескураживает, ведет в тупик.


- Для удобства пользователей существуют вот эти простые [QUОTE] и [/QUОTE]. Один Ваш клик - и мне не придётся возвращаться с своему посту и корячится там, выкапывая, что же это за _часть.4_, котрую я так не обозначал?! Пожалуйста, попробуйте не быть оригиналом, - пользуйтесь как все, цитатами [QUОTE] и [/QUОTE], и собеседники будут Вам очень благодарны...



> На ушах сплошь лапша с каналами телеметрии.


- ?? Каналы телеметрии - это самая натуральная реальность. Откуда там вдруг лапша взялась?? При испытаниях вместо боевой части на УРВВ стваят как раз аппаратуру телеметрии, при помощи которой осуществляется контроль за полётом пущеной ракеты и которая передаёт, насколько близко ракета прошла от цели. Это один из важнейших элементов на испытаниях УРВВ, какая "лапша"?!



> По Вашему мнению выходит - кнопку нажал - ракета ушла и сама выбрала себе цель по заложенному алгоритму


- У современных продвинутых УРВВ есть несколько способов захвата ГСН цели: первый, когда ТГСН захватывает цель ещё на подвеске - по данным РЛС, ОЛС или НСЦ. Поскольку появились стелс-самолёты, и ТГСН до самого момента пуска находится в отсеке вооружения, ей данные о цели вводятся перед пуском, а реальный захват цели она осуществляет после пуска - или сразу (второй способ), или через определённое время путём дополнительного поиска (LOAL) - третий способ, или в дополнение к третьему, используя ещё линию радиокоррекции траектории (четвёртый способ).
Вот Вам все алгоритмы.



> ... и бедный фантомчик уже горит рассыпав перед этим серию прощальных огней.


- Как видим, бедный Фантомчик, несмотря ещё и на манёвр с офигенной перегрузкой, и на десятки (!), не побоюсь этого слова, выпущенных на минимальных временных интервалах тепловых ловушек, получает свою ракету на расстоянии гораздо меньшем радиусу поражения БЧ.



> А канал телеметрии все работал и работал передавая зрителям тепловизионную картинку горящего фантомчика...


- Канал телеметрии и давал картинку слева в круге на видеоклипе. А видео горящего Фантомчика давали камеры операторов, сидящих на самолётах сопровождения, которые вели эту съёмку всех процессов пуска и поражения цели - это так же материалы объективного контроля.

----------


## juky-puky

> - ПМСМ, в ролике показана способность УР не реагировать на ловушки, отстрелянные в сторону от линии наведения её, при горизонтальном полёте цели.  При, так сказать, тепличных условиях.


- Дальность пуска AIM-9X - от 0.5 км до 20 (по некоторым данным до 26) километров. Как Вы полагаете: даже на дальности 500 метров выпущенная ловушка сразу уходит из поля зрения координатора ракеты?



> А ведь существуют различные виды противоракетных маневров. К примеру - бочка, когда ГСН нужно выделить цель среди моря огня, созданным ловушками.


- Повторяю: дальность пуска УРВВ с ТГСН выполняется в очень широком диапазоне. Так когда надо начинать крутить бочки?! Всегда ли это "удобно" в ходе манёвренного БВБ?!



> ИМХО применять IIR ГСН лучше в ПЗРК (меньшие значения дальности, скорости и т.п. до цели).


- А в ракетах "воздух-воздух" - там лучше не применять??  :Mad: 
В ЗРК малой дальности уже применяют - SPYDER:
http://www.army-technology.com/projects/spyder/

----------


## Sanych62

> -
> - Повторяю: дальность пуска УРВВ с ТГСН выполняется в очень широком диапазоне. Так когда надо начинать крутить бочки?! Всегда ли это "удобно" в ходе манёвренного БВБ?!


 ПМСМ, применение РЭБ в маневренном БВБ малоэффективно против любого оружия. Главное - занять положение, не позволяющее противнику применить оружие. 

  Лучше применять в ПЗРК не значит - не применять в УРВВ. Всё зависит от эффективности.

----------


## alexvolf

> - Это Вас она, по какому-то странному представлению, не интересует. Меня как раз именно конечный результат деятельности ГСН и интересует,- Что Вы, конкретно, подразумеваете под словом глаз?? Если использовать аналогию глаза человеческого, то ведь человек видит на самом деле не глазом, а мозгом, его зрительным отделом. Именно там анализируется изображение.


Юки 
Если у человека повреждена сетчатка или хрусталик глаза,то какой-бы здоровый мозг не был -человек слепнет.Согласны?
Теперь переходим к ГСН. Отстрел ППИ,его лучистая энергия вызовет засветку всего поля  фотоматрицы ГСН ,пусть даже на долю секунды
что в свою очередь приведет к ошибке обработки информации т.к. в этот момент на шине данных возникнет "неразбериха" которую МП будет 
устранять вызывая из ПЗУ подпрограмму коррекции "зрения."Описывать весь процесс  работы МП нет желания -инфо по данной теме полно.
Дальше происходит  еще один засвет,за ним следующий и т.д. Ошибки с каждым разом будут возростать и МП каждый раз будет их
обрабатывать.Но....
На мой вопрос Вы так и не ответили.А ведь он был довольно простой- и касался ППИ-50-3.Почему данный патрончик действительно не окажет должного воздействия на IIR. Ответ довольно простой и лежит в основах полупроводниковой техники...

----------


## juky-puky

> ПМСМ, применение РЭБ в маневренном БВБ малоэффективно против любого оружия.


- Ещё раз могу повторить: серия ППИ-50 из четырёх патронов выпущенных  в маневренном БВБ за 1 секунду, уводит от самолёта-цели ракету Р-73 с вероятностью близкой к 100%.  



> Главное - занять положение, не позволяющее противнику применить оружие.


- Это какое-такое "положение" при наличие у противника *всеракурсных* ракет?! Это как в том анекдоте, - ответ раввина  невесте: _"Хоть на спинку ложись, хоть на животик - всё равно трахнут!"_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWG2PkwKiaQ

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки 
> Если у человека повреждена сетчатка или хрусталик глаза,то какой-бы здоровый мозг не был -человек слепнет. Согласны?


- Разумеется.



> Теперь переходим к ГСН. Отстрел ППИ, его лучистая энергия вызовет засветку всего поля  фотоматрицы ГСН, пусть даже на долю секунды


- Не-а. Вы спутали пиропатрон с ядерной боеголовкой. Когда Вы смотрите видеоклип, где самолёт отстреливает тепловые ловушки, у Вас ведь не засвечивается всё поле зрения?! Даже если Вы увидите где-нибудь на реальном МАКСе-2011, как реальный российский истребитель отстреливает ППИ-50 - это не забьёт Вам всё поле зрения! Повторяю: *это не ядерный взрыв, не фотобомба с миллиардами свечей и даже не осветительная бомба - это МАЛЕНЬКИЙ пиропатрон! Там энергия совсем невелика.* 



> что в свою очередь приведет к ошибке обработки информации т.к. в этот момент на шине данных возникнет "неразбериха" которую МП будет устранять вызывая из ПЗУ подпрограмму коррекции "зрения."


- АРУ срабатывает за микросекунды. Ни хрена не будет. В этом и заключается ещё один из пунктиков защиты тепловизионных ГСН от тепловых ловушек.



> Описывать весь процесс  работы МП нет желания -инфо по данной теме полно.


- А Вы проведите эксперимент: возьмите Вашу самую простую цифровую фотокамеру, и направьте её так, чтобы в объектив попало солнце. Проверьте: исчезнет ли изображение по всему кадру??  :Smile: 



> Дальше происходит  еще один засвет, за ним следующий и т.д. Ошибки с каждым разом будут возрастать и МП каждый раз будет их
> обрабатывать. Но...


.
- Если всё-таки исчезнет, значит, у Вас до невозможности плохая камера. Если оно не исчезнет - неужели Вы думаете, что в ГСН, стоимостью 100 тысяч баксов, поленились заложить АРУ, стоимостью в пару сотен баксов??  :Biggrin: 



> На мой вопрос Вы так и не ответили.


- Вы его не сформулировали. 



> А ведь он был довольно простой - и касался ППИ-50-3. Почему данный патрончик действительно не окажет должного воздействия на IIR. Ответ довольно простой и лежит в основах полупроводниковой техники...


- Ответ на Ваш простой вопрос в моём тексте выше. 
Правда, Вы сами пытаетесь всё-таки утверждать, что данный патрончик воздействует, да ещё о-го-го как воздействует!.. Поэтому понять Вас мудрено: через строчку - то воздействует, то не воздействует, - Вы уж как-то определитесь и сообщите окончательное решение?  :Smile:   :Tongue:

----------


## Sanych62

> - Это какое-такое "положение" при наличие у противника *всеракурсных* ракет?!


   Всеракурсные - это не то, что Вы думаете.

----------


## juky-puky

> Всеракурсные - это не то, что Вы думаете.


- Видите ли, full sphere launch capability - ещё не перевели на русский военный. Поэтому я пытаюсь использовать ту имеющуюся терминологию, что наиболее адекватна, на мой взгляд. 
Если у Вас есть лучший вариант, как _это_ обозвать - с удовольствием посмотрю на Вашу версию?  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> - 
> 
> Даже если Вы увидите где-нибудь на реальном МАКСе-2011, как реальный российский истребитель отстреливает ППИ-50 - это не забьёт Вам всё поле зрения! Повторяю: *это не ядерный взрыв, не фотобомба с миллиардами свечей и даже не осветительная бомба - это МАЛЕНЬКИЙ пиропатрон! Там энергия совсем невелика.*


Ну наконец-то добрались до истины! В том вся соль,чтобы полностью "сжечь" матрицу IIR лучистой энергии ППИ явно не хватает.
Все кто знаком с основами электроники знает,что у пп-приборов существуют так называемые предельно-допустимые нормы нарушение которых ведет к пробою полупроводника.По сему к примеру полевой или биполярный транзюк стоящий в каскадах УВЧ приемника защищают
от наведения ВЧ энергии других мощных источников (например импульса РЛС) иначе они пробъются даже "пикнуть" не успеют.В нашем случае 
для пробоя "глаза" ГСН потребуется мощность 0,6-1,2 ДЖ.Пиропатрон не обладает такой мощностью.
Насчет АРУ,Юки,Вы погорячились.Нет там ее, как нет и диафрагм и прочих устройств регулирующих порог освещенности матрицы.Есть хорошая оптическая система рассчитанная по всем канонам прикладной математики...

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну наконец-то добрались до истины! В том вся соль,чтобы полностью "сжечь" матрицу IIR лучистой энергии ППИ явно не хватает.


- *А кто говорил обратное??!!*



> Все кто знаком с основами электроники знает,что у пп-приборов существуют так называемые предельно-допустимые нормы нарушение которых ведет к пробою полупроводника. По сему к примеру полевой или биполярный транзюк стоящий в каскадах УВЧ приемника защищают
> от наведения ВЧ энергии других мощных источников (например импульса РЛС) иначе они пробъются даже "пикнуть" не успеют. В нашем случае 
> для пробоя "глаза" ГСН потребуется мощность 0,6-1,2 ДЖ.Пиропатрон не обладает такой мощностью.


- Я рад, что Вы, наконец-то, в этом удостоверились!



> Насчет АРУ, Юки, Вы погорячились. Нет там ее, как нет и диафрагм и прочих устройств регулирующих порог освещенности матрицы. Есть хорошая оптическая система рассчитанная по всем канонам прикладной математики...


- Вам сегодня с утра позвонили из фирмы Raytheon и сообщили об этом по секрету?? Или Вам помогло это узнать пролетарское чутьё?! 
 А в фотоаппарате Вашем - есть АРУ?   :Wink:

----------


## Sanych62

> - Видите ли, full sphere launch capability - ещё не перевели на русский военный. Поэтому я пытаюсь использовать ту имеющуюся терминологию, что наиболее адекватна, на мой взгляд. 
> Если у Вас есть лучший вариант, как _это_ обозвать - с удовольствием посмотрю на Вашу версию?


 Это лучше обсуждать в другой ветке.
 Всеракурсные - способные атаковать цель под любым *ЕЁ* (цели) ракурсом (0/4 - 4/4). А вот для пуска УР по цели, находящейся сзади необходимо иметь РЛС (ОЛС) заднего обзора. ГСН ракеты ведь нужна информация.

 - full sphere launch capability - перевёл бы так: возможность пуска в любую (во все) сферу. Но сферу (полусферу) всё же цели.

----------


## alexvolf

> - *А кто говорил обратное??!!*
> 
> - Я рад, что Вы, наконец-то, в этом удостоверились!
> 
> - Вам сегодня с утра позвонили из фирмы Raytheon и сообщили об этом по секрету?? Или Вам помогло это узнать пролетарское чутьё?! 
>  А в фотоаппарате Вашем - есть АРУ?


Юки
Термин-АРУ-не катит в цифровой технике,где существуют уровни логического 0 и 1. В фотоцифровиках и видеокамерах совсем другой наворот. Сопоставление их с ГСН думаю не совсем корректно...

----------


## juky-puky

> Это лучше обсуждать в другой ветке.


- Специальную ветку открывать, что ли??



> Всеракурсные - способные атаковать цель под любым *ЕЁ* (цели) ракурсом (0/4 - 4/4).


- Да-да, это дети знают.



> А вот для пуска УР по цели, находящейся сзади необходимо иметь РЛС (ОЛС) заднего обзора. ГСН ракеты ведь нужна информация.


1) ГСН может получить информацию о движении цели, пока цель была ещё в поле зрения РЛС/ОЛС/НСЦ в пределах их зон обзора.
2) Сейчас существуют и стоят уже на тех же F-22 и F-35 системы обзора, обозревающие всю сферу и выдающие информацию о движении теплоконтрастных целей по всей сфере. *Эти же устройства выдают и целеуказание ракетам.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUj3JTe1nVI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVrdQhYQI1M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fm5vfGW5RY



> - full sphere launch capability - перевёл бы так: возможность пуска в любую (во все) сферу. Но сферу (полусферу) всё же цели.


- А видеоклип лень было посмотреть?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWG2PkwKiaQ

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> Термин-АРУ-не катит в цифровой технике,где существуют уровни логического 0 и 1. В фотоцифровиках и видеокамерах совсем другой наворот. Сопоставление их с ГСН думаю не совсем корректно...


- Думать, разумеется, Вы можете всё, что угодно:
*Автоматическая регулировка усиления (чувствительности) в цифровых камерах*
*Автоматическая регулировка усиления (чувствительности) в цифровых камерах*

----------


## Observer69

> - Как говорят в подобных случаях американцы: *"Врёт как проповедник"*...


Хм... Вы только что признались, что ничего не знаете. А теперь получается, что проповедник это не Вы???  :Eek: 




> Поэтому вопрос прежний: где Вы набрались подобных "премудростей"?! (Кроме просмотра видеоклипов в You Tube?)


Я не смотрел ни одного клипа по теме в Ю тюб, в отличие от Вас. Я их только могу туда вбросить. При необходимости.  :Biggrin: 
Поэтому если Вы не можете даже правильно интерпретировать то, что видите в мурзилке, то мой Вам совет - не читайте американских газет на военно-технические темы смотрите рекламные ролики.

----------


## Sanych62

> - 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUj3JTe1nVI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVrdQhYQI1M
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fm5vfGW5RY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWG2PkwKiaQ


 Мультики и про Су-27 с его ракетами есть.

 Касаемо не мультиков, то речь там идёт лишь об оптических (тепловизионных) датчиках (детекторах) пуска ракет, но не о РЛС. Что-то Ваши ссылки часто не в тему... :Frown: 

 - Установить же РЛС заднего обзора на F-22 и  F-35 ПМСМ не позволяет конструкция хвостовой части самолётов.

----------


## Observer69

> Юки
> Термин-АРУ-не катит в цифровой технике,где существуют уровни логического 0 и 1. В фотоцифровиках и видеокамерах совсем другой наворот. Сопоставление их с ГСН думаю не совсем корректно...


АРУ безусловно там есть, только вот это открытие для новичков, вроде Вашего оппонента. Имнно АРУ является СЛАБЫМ местом приёмно-усилительных систем и часто является их ахиллесовой пятой. 
Вы наверное не помните, что когда молодёжь слушала на Голос Америки и Би-би-си музыкальные передачи с Deep Purle и Led Zeppelin, наши органы, ответственные за глушение вражеских "голосов", как раз так и делали - воздействовали именно на АРУ (прославляемую тут кем-то).
Прямое зашумление  было слишком очевидным и грубым и вызывало пересуды и недовольство "продвинутой" молодёжи. Политика им всё равно была "до лампочки".
Поэтому здесь поступали хитрее.
Сначала отключали глушилки и проводили точное измерение несущей. Потом врубали передатчики глушилок БЕЗ модуляции шумом, т.е. чистую несущую, точно совпадающую о частоте с вражеской.
Что делала АРУ приёмников у меломанов? Правильно резко "гасила" усиление приёмного тракта.
Что происходило в динамике приёмника? Правильно звук просто стихал.  Т.е. стихал насовсем. Нафик. 
Казалось, что просто выключили передатчик на вражеской стороне. Никакого шума. Просто радиостанция не работает. И точка.

Логику уловили? Если дать сильный сигнал в произвольную точку матрицы, НЕ совпадающую с целью, то АРУ САМА уменьшит полезный сигнал от цели, сделав её невидимой на фоне шума. САМА. 

Итак АРУ - это сильная дырка в помехозащите.

----------


## juky-puky

> Хм... Вы только что признались, что ничего не знаете. А теперь получается, что проповедник это не Вы???


- Прочтя Ваш пост *#320* я с ужасом убедился, что степень Вашего агрессивного невежества столь велика, что заниматься с Вами ликбезом - просто неподъёмная задача. Особенно с учётом того, что _"верблюда можно силой привести к воде, но нельзя силой заставить верблюда напиться"..._ 



> Я не смотрел ни одного клипа по теме в Ю тюб, в отличие от Вас.


- Что же Вам помешало, сеньор? 



> Поэтому если Вы не можете даже правильно интерпретировать то, что видите в мурзилке, то мой Вам совет - не читайте американских газет на военно-технические темы смотрите рекламные ролики.


- Повторяю вопрос: моя биография изложена здесь:
http://www.rusarmy.com/forum/topic1428.html
Сообщите немного о себе, - где Вы набрались премудрости столь невероятной?

----------


## alexvolf

> АРУ безусловно там есть, только вот это открытие для новичков, вроде Вашего оппонента. Имнно АРУ является СЛАБЫМ местом приёмно-усилительных систем и часто является их ахиллесовой пятой. 
> Вы наверное не помните, что когда молодёжь слушала на Голос Америки и Би-би-си музыкальные передачи с Deep Purle и Led Zeppelin, наши органы, ответственные за глушение вражеских "голосов", как раз так и делали - воздействовали именно на АРУ (прославляемую тут кем-то).
> 
> 
> Логику уловили? Если дать сильный сигнал в произвольную точку матрицы, НЕ совпадающую с целью, то АРУ САМА уменьшит полезный сигнал от цели, сделав её невидимой на фоне шума. САМА. 
> 
> Итак АРУ - это сильная дырка в помехозащите.


Observer69
Склерозом пока я еще не страдаю,вспомнить могу многое начиная со средины 50гг. прошлого столетия.Правда вражеские голоса лично меня
тогда не интересовали по причине,как Юки выразился выше? "пролетарского чутья.Впрочем  и сейчас-не интересуют...
Глушение  -глушению рознь.Ну раз затронутая Вами струна спущена и 
резонирует на частоте недалекой от темы РЭБ то,позволю себе высказать пару слов по этой теме.Итак-

Эфирное Глушение в СССР началось в 1946 году по Постановлению ЦК ВКП(б) и велось с помощью всего нескольких десятков коротковолновых (КВ) трофейных немецких передатчиках., а также  использовались передатчики бывших  союзников. Например, на каунасском объекте№ 603  в 1953 году было 10 передатчиков производства США мощностью 1 кВт. В 1953г число ПРД возросло до 3 тыс.       СССР освоил производство cвязных и вещательных КВ передатчиков,  пригодных и для создания радиопомех.Целями радиоподавления стали радиоcтанции согласно опубликованным данным стали

 "Свободная Европа" ("Radio Free Europe" - RFE) и "Свобода" ("Radio Liberty" - RL). RFE впервые вышла в эфир 4 июля 1950 г. через 7,5-киловаттный КВ передатчик под кодовым названием "Барбара". Он был cмонтирован в прицепе американского армейского грузовика на лесной поляне под Мюнхеном. Регулярные трансляции RFE начались 14   июля 1950 г. Передачи RFE тогда заранее записывали в студиях радиостанции WMCA в Нью-Йорке и пересылали в Германию воздушной  почтой. Мюнхенская штаб-квартира RFE начала работу 1 мая 1951 г. в 11 часов дня передачей чехо-словацкой службы. Через 5 часов  появилось глушение, которое продолжалось почти 40 лет. RFE вещала на  болгарском, венгерском, польском, румынском, словацком и чешском, а   в 1951-1953 г. - и на албанском языках. До 1957 года языковые службы   RFE выходили в эфир под именами "Голос Свободной Польши", "Голос Свободной Венгрии" и т. д.  Русская служба RL дебютировала 1 марта 1953 г. под названием  "Радио освобождение от большевизма" через стационарный КВ передатчик в Лампертхайме под Маннхаймом. Магнитные ленты с программой и  Мюнхена сюда привозили курьеры. Их дорога в одну сторону поездом и на мотоцикле длилась 6 часов. Через несколько месяцев название станции сократили до "Радио Освобождение", а в 1959 году оно стало  радио "Свобода". Для прорыва радиопомех в феврале 1952 г. американцы ввели в строй новый мощный радиоцентр RFE в Глории под Лиссабоном, в 1955 г. - ретранслятор RL на Тайване для охвата Восточной Сибири и Дальнего Востока, в марте 1959 г. - передающий комплекс RL возле испанского городка Плая-де-Пальс у берега Средиземного моря. В сети RFE и RL также работали радиоцентры в Библисе и Лампертхайме под Маннхаймом и в Хольцкирхене под Мюнхеном. 

Другие страны кстати также применяли глушения. В 1956 г. Великобритания глушила передачи из Афин для Кипра, Греция в ответ блокировала передачи BBC, а Китай воздвиг заслон на частотах VOA. В 1960 г. Франция глушила "Голос свободного Алжира". В 1962 г. Куба включила  глушение трансляций VOA из Вашингтона на испанском языке. В том же году имел место особый случай: во время выступления Никиты Хрущева в  национальном пресс-клубе США в Нью-Йорке СССР снял помехи с частот радио "Свобода". В 1965 году Родезия заблокировала сигнал BBC, а Великобритания - радио Булавайо. В 70-х годах взаимному глушению   подвергались передачи Египта и Израиля. Иран подавлял иновещание ГДР на персидском языке, Греция глушила "Немецкую волну" (Deutsche Welle - DW), Чили - передачи из Cоветского Союза, ГДР, Кубы, Болгарии и  Швеции.

Что касается Вашей "логики" о дырке в системах АРУ- то это не совсем точно,а если подходить к АРУ с точки зрения радиотехники-то вообще не точно...

----------


## Observer69

> Observer69
> 
> Что касается Вашей "логики" о дырке в системах АРУ- то это не совсем точно,а если подходить к АРУ с точки зрения радиотехники-то вообще не точно...


Это не "моя" логика. Эта логика описана вообще-то в любой книжке по радиотехнике и повсеместно используется для повышения "своего" энергетического потенциала при постановке прицельной помехи.
Кстати этого добра полно железках от Сирени до Сорбции

ПС
По поводу всяких описаний глушения связи - Вы работали в спецорганизациях КГБ?
Я в этом не компетентен и написал лишь то, что ЗНАЮ (разумеется не из тырнетов и проч. )
Голоса я всегда слушал и даже записывал на магнитофон новинки.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Вован22

alexvolf:
Вы не разобрались толком в приемуществах помехозащищенности матричных ГСН и влиянии на них ИК патронов, сразу же перескочили на радиолокацию.
"Спецы " Блин.
В пору Вам домашнее задание давать:
Вот подсказка
5-ть условий одновременно должно быть выполнено, чтобы ИК помехи были
 эфективны.
-Частотное
-Структурное
-энергетическое
-пространственное
-временное
Изучая эти условия выйдите: на коэфициент помехозащищенности ГСН, Коэф-подавления. на вероятность увода и т.д.
Когда проанализируете в свете этих условий развитие ГСН в динамике от первых ракет до самых современных,. поймете приемущества матричных ГСН.

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf:
> Вы не разобрались толком в приемуществах помехозащищенности матричных ГСН и влиянии на них ИК патронов, сразу же перескочили на радиолокацию.
> "Спецы " Блин.
> В пору Вам домашнее задание давать:
> Когда проанализируете в свете этих условий развитие ГСН в динамике от первых ракет до самых современных,. поймете приемущества матричных ГСН.


Вован
Спасибо.Однако приимущества IIR  ГСН и так видны без подсказок.
Ну а как влияет на них пиропатрон,то думаю Вы лучше  меня объясните
уважаемым участникам форума без лишнего экскурса...

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Не нашёл нигде, в т.ч. и здесь.
Однажды сообщалось (если надо, могу привести ссылку) о модернизации ещё в советский период системы СПС-151/152/153 на Ан-12БК-ППС.
Якобы после модернизации она перестала быть "Сиренью". А как она обозначается, если это не закрытые сведения?
На контейнерах эксплуатируемых сейчас Ан-12БК-ППС надписи типа "151МА ...".

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Оказывается, сегодня день РЭБ. 
День специалиста по радиоэлектронной борьбе - 15 апреля. История и особенности праздника в проекте Календарь Праздников 2013

Понравилась иллюстрация. Настройка громкости и тембровых характеристик помех, не иначе :).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Оказывается, сегодня день РЭБ. Понравилась иллюстрация. Настройка громкости и тембровых характеристик помех, не иначе :).


Несомненно. :Smile:  а еще хороша фотка под ней: не иначе это семьи специалистов РЭБ! :Tongue:

----------


## Nazar

> Оказывается, сегодня день РЭБ. 
> День специалиста по радиоэлектронной борьбе - 15 апреля. История и особенности праздника в проекте Календарь Праздников 2013
> 
> Понравилась иллюстрация. Настройка громкости и тембровых характеристик помех, не иначе :).


Все-то у нас президент устанавливает, интересно, как я учась в училище на кафедре именно РЭБ и РЭР, вместе со взводом отмечали "профессиональный" праздник, за долго до указа президента...

----------


## Igor_k

Кто-нибудь в курсе,что такое станция РЭБ Бизон(Ми-8МТПБ)?По идее,она не должна быть шибко секретной,если ее поставляли в Болгарию

----------


## Igor_k

> Не нашёл нигде, в т.ч. и здесь.
> Однажды сообщалось (если надо, могу привести ссылку) о модернизации ещё в советский период системы СПС-151/152/153 на Ан-12БК-ППС.
> Якобы после модернизации она перестала быть "Сиренью". А как она обозначается, если это не закрытые сведения?
> На контейнерах эксплуатируемых сейчас Ан-12БК-ППС надписи типа "151МА ...".


Немного нашел
...Люди уходят. Мы хоронили В.В. Огиевского в 1999 г. Хоронили главного конструктора оборонного заказа, заказа «Сирень-1И», заказа-долгожителя, поставки которого для ВВС производились не один десяток лет. А сколько еще заказов было выполнено с использованием конструкции станции «Сирень-1И» как основы: «Астра», «Смоква» с их модификациями [19]. 
Шаг за шагом - 0025.htm

----------


## Djoker



----------


## MaxSafaniuk

подскажите к какому комплексу пренадлежит антена в виде "бумеранга" на фото ниже:



и эта антенна и есть отличие между Ми-8ППА и Ми-8МТП? Запутался.

----------


## Nazar

> подскажите к какому комплексу пренадлежит антена в виде "бумеранга" на фото ниже:
> 
> 
> 
> и эта антенна и есть отличие между Ми-8ППА и Ми-8МТП? Запутался.


1) СПС-5М2 «Фасоль»
2) Не могу ответить.

----------


## piston

Здравствуйте!

У меня вопрос - какая апаратура РЕБ имелось на U-2 Г. Пауерса?

----------

